# Poor Responder........part 43



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

me first - can I have some bubbles? (I really need the luck!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

blown you some bubbles...



good luck  
Natasha


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww Thanks Natasha 

*Kazzie* - fantastic news re 8 eggs - what a turn up! am so pleased for you - am  they all fertilise and hope the PGD finds some good ones for you to put back   

*Nix* - good luck with this new cycle of treatment   

Sorry for no more personals - feeling really, really down today - first time I have ever felt so beaten by this. 

Am waiting to hear back from the Jinemed - sure I'll feel better once I know what/when we will be trying again.

 to all

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph - have blown you some more bubbles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Steph....just saw you've changed your signature....so sorry 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Natasha 

Thanks LJ - have blown you some back!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've blown you a few more, Steph!

Are you talking to the Jin on the phone? Or are they emailing you? Hope they come up with something to boost your confidence a bit - you do sound so down.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry Steph . I know what you mean, I felt like [email protected] when I didn't know what / when we'd be trying again. It's like being in Limbo....

Take care hon
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just to let you know that we had bad news today, baby had grown and was a perfect little baby but there was no heartbeat xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Beach - so sorry


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh Beach - I don't believe it - life is so cruel 

There are no words - I'm so, so sorry sweetheart


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my God Beach, I'm heartbroken for you, so devastating.   

Thinking of you hun.


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Beach I cannot believe it either  

So cruel and unfair- I am so sorry 

Steph-   hope the Jinemed can help you come up with a plan as to what happens next- take care of yourself and DH

Gabs/Lolli- well done you for making that very brave decision must have been so hard- hoping your move to Oz will be bring you DH and DS lots of luck and happiness- as the others have said do stay in touch

Jenxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God, Karen I'm so sorry. I'm so upset for you. I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away. It was looking so good for you - I just can't believe it.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Beach I am so sorry this has happened to you it is devastating I know - thinking of you.

Steph - I hope you get some plan to help you with your next cycle  is there any drugs that you need me to bring over for you which I could get from the jinemed ( if they don't hound me out the door for being a traitor that is ) I am intending to visit Midpoint sometime this week so could do this as long as its Romina rather then Ugar as she sounds really nice!!

I live in reading but will be landing in Heathrow on monday the 9th June. I believe you are in the South - I know only too well that sometimes the drugs you need aren't there so just in case. If you want to PM me if you need anything? 

Hi everyone else - am I sore now from those eggs or what - ouch it has been a delayed reaction!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Aww thanks Kazzie, that is so sweet of you.  Are you finding out about fertilisation via phone or visit to clinic tomorrow? Good luck! have blown you a load of bubbles    

I'm really not sure yet whether I will be having treatment in June or in July - and whether I will be having Natural IVF (in which case I won't be taking any drugs before I go) or full stim again (without the pill this time - not sure whether I would need to go for 3 weeks again or start the stims here). I emailed Romina/Ugur last night asking them to get the Prof's opinion, and haven't had a reply yet - not got AF either so will probably wait for an email rather than phoning as I like to read what they say and think about it/talk it through with Paul first before replying (rather than being on the spot on the phone) - I'll phone them if I've not heard by Wednesday am/if I get AF tomorrow.

Interestingly I emailed the (very nice) Reprofit doctor tonight at 10.17pm to give him an update on our BFN/check that we are still booked for there in September if all else fails and he replied within 8 minutes!  Was gobsmacked - does the man ever sleep!

Steph xx

P.S. Beachy - thinking of you so much and am so sad for you - sending you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I feel absolutely devastated for you.  That was so not what I was expecting to read. I really do not know what to say.  

Steph -   Glad you have plans in place, hope you feeling better once you have your plan in place. 

Kazzie - Wonderful news.  

Think I need to switch off, can't believe Beach's news. How absolutely awful.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Just popping in to say

Beach
    I wish I could hug you right now.

I'm so sorry Beach, its just so unfair. 

Thinking of you at this difficult time 

odettexxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Beach - Oh hun, I'm devastated for you.  I'm so so sorry for you and DH   .  Life is just so cruel.  Everything was looking so good too.  We're here for you when you want to talk    xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - beach thinking of you today.

Steph I assume you are talking about Stephan at Reprofit - yes Ive always been pretty impressed by his quick responses - are you thinking of DE or just going there for a change?

I may of gone there but with DH translocation it made the overall prices a lot more ( £2000 ) as they charge seperately for PGD and his translocation and I was pretty impressed by the hospital I have used knowledge of DH translocation.

I have just had a phone call from the hospital the kids were screeching as kids do, the line was bad cutting in and out so I will have to phone them back but the gist of it is that 7 out of the 8 eggs have fertilized!! I am so pleased with that result but obviously they have to grow to be good enough for PGD - when does  the worry ever end eh?

Laura I have been given the crinone gel - and have to take it but forgot to ask how to do it, do you twist off the round bit, pop the long slim bit up and squeeze the bulbous end to push the gel in?   of course all instructions are in turkish. Any tips for keeping it all up there in place?!! 

I have also been given Clexane as well - but that looks like its prefilled and just a SC injection which I hope in the scheme of things will be relatively easy.

Anyway me and my pharamacuetical supplies are off to the bathroom for a hot date!

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach - I am so very sorry and cannot even imagine how devastated you must feel. There are no words.... 

Steph - sorry you are feeling so low - hope you have some news soon.

Kazzie - thrilled to hear about 7 eggs fertilising; I know the worry never ends but that is a good sign!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Help girls - I have just read that the clexane should not be refridgerated but I have had mine in the fridge since yesterday lunch time - those of you who have been on it - where do you store yours and do you think that mine will be okay still? 

Thanks for any help love Karen xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kazzie40 said:


> Help girls - I have just read that the clexane should not be refridgerated but I have had mine in the fridge since yesterday lunch time - those of you who have been on it - where do you store yours and do you think that mine will be okay still?
> 
> Thanks for any help love Karen xxx


Hi

I've used Clexane through 6 cycles now......and it definitely doesn't need to be refridgerated. I just keep mine in a cupboard in the kitchen along with all the other drugs and vitamins that I don't need to keep in fridge ! I'd take yours out of the fridge....it should be ok as only been in there short time but I'd keep it somewhere else as it doesn't need to be kept cool.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

lighting a candle for beach this evening - so sad for her


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks LJ- so nice to know you're thinking of me


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beach - Your sad news have really taken me by surprise... I'm so sorry and upset I have no words... just wanted to send you a huge    Thinking of you and your dh    

Alegria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Beach, I keep thinking of you and wanting to give you a big squeeze. It's horrendous.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Beach, my old cycle buddy several times over......I'm lost for words but am thinking of you hun 



Take care of yourself & DH

Natasha xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Beach I am absolutley devastated for you   I know that words aren't going to help but our thoughts  are with you.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Like the others have said I am devastated for you.  I've not been able to get you off my mine all last night and today.    What happens now?  Will they do some tests to find out why this has happened?  

Kazzie - I refidgerated my Clexane in Turkey as they told me too!!  It wasn't til I got the englsih instructions I noticed!  But I survived! Also I didn't realised that you don't get rid of the bubble in the clexane, you injet the bubble, can't remember the reason why!  With the gel give the gel stick a flick down to make sure all the cream is at the end your gonna stick up your bits that way you don't lose any.  Its stays up fine except if you sneeze!!  Bad news for me as I have hayfever!  Great news on the fertilisation.

Love to everyone else.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*Beachy* - been thinking of you you so much - sending you and your DH lots of  Have they told you what next hon? 

*Kazzie* - 7 out of 8 is a fantastic fertilisation rate  - there must be something right with your eggs and your DH's swimmers! Like Laura I also refridgerated my Clexane, as was told to by Jinemed - just did a quick google and it looks like the official advice is that it doesn't need to be refridgerated rather than it shouldn't be refridgerated, if that makes sense. It should definitely be kept somewhere out of sunlight. I found when injecting that if I injected at a slightly diagonal angle instead of straight in, with the slant of the needle facing down, it didn't hurt so much/leave big bruises (I have STILL got a faint big bruise where the nurse did the first one nearly 3 weeks later!). I think the air bubble helps disperse the drug so you leave it. Also, don't rub it after.

With the Crinone gel, insert as Laura said - then the advice is to walk about for a couple of mins as the friction created helps it absorb - I call it the Fanny Gel March! 

Regarding Reprofit - I booked us in for DE in September back in January at same time as Jinemed, as their waiting list is getting so long and I didn't want to be waiting till next year. I figured it could be plan C, and that I'd have my head around the idea by then if 2 more cycles didn't work. I was open with the doc, Stepan about continuing to have treatment elsewhere in the meantime, he was very sweet and accommodating and told me he hopes I can cancel him - he seems a really lovely man.

Feeling a little better today - not quite so beaten by it all - had dentist at lunchtime (oh Joy!  ) - food shopping at my local supermarket set me off a bit, seemed to see pregnant women wherever I looked today (including the receptionist in the dentist's!).

I sometimes feel I hate the person that infertility is slowly turning me into, I can feel myself changing from the optimistic, confident, happy go lucky never-jealous person I used to be with every disappointment. Sorry for the  - feel bad moaning about myself, I am not usually a complainer.  Rant over, I will be brighter soon I promise! 

I got an email from Jinemed this afternoon to let me know my questions have been passed onto the Prof. - no reply yet. No AF either - will probably get it tomorrow if past cycles anything to go by.

Love to all and thanks for all the support - I love my FFs so much 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We're back on Thursday for a scan, to put our minds at rest more than anything and then we'll take the weekend to decide what to do, would like it to happen naturally rather than have a medical procedure or surgery xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So is there any hope?  COuld they have just not seen the heartbeat?  

Hay Steph -Well done you for getting things moving again, how are you feeling?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we've realised that they know what they;re looking for, it was obvious on each scan before this and it would have been yesterday, she spent ages looking for it...I'm dreaming of a miracle but also aware that it would be a major one and 99.9% not going to happen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Steph and Laura thanks for the advice I did the injection of clexane ok I think this morning and I managed to find a good website that told me to shake down the gel like a thermometer which was good otherwise I think I may have lost most of it.

Steph never ever apologize for expressing your feelings whatever they maybe we have all been in your position and it is entirely natural to be jealous of everyone being pregnant but you as the pain of infertility is a terrible burden to bear and you are right it does make you feel as if you are not the person that you want or used to be.

The trouble is that people who haven't experienced it do not realise how deep it affects every part of your life and you can't just get on with it - I thought I would never experience this terrible pain again after being extremely lucky in the end to have my children but I am afraid that losing my baby Joshua has brought me back to the same level of desperation over having another baby as before when i didn't have any.

People in real life say you have two other children you should be grateful for that but it doesn't stop me missing my baby any less although that is of course true.and I thankgod I have them otherwise I don't know what I would have done. 

Both situations are overwhelming and life consuming and you need to be able to come here and have a bad day/week/month if that is what you are having - it is the one place to come to express your anger and resentment in a safe place where everyone understands instead of having to keep the pretence up like in everyday life.

I know only too well the place at where you are at and if there was a crystal ball that said you will have a baby even if it wasn't for another year or so you would be content with that but the hardest bit is not knowing and your confidence getting eroded with every loss.

I do however believe that you will have a baby we just don't know when - you are one determined lady and you will beat the odds in the end - I had my three against the odds of my miscarriages and DH translocation   (Joshua's hypoplastic left heart syndrome was nothing to do with that ironically just random ) when a consultant tried to tell me to just be content that I'd hit the jackpot once and to go away and be content with that because I'd only miscarry again - of course I couldn't do that and it has brought me some big heartbreak but it's also brought me so much joy as well.

I do feel that the Jinemed are really good for you as they seem to be brilliant at changing protocols and trying everything possible to get you your little one - such as putting more embies back then normal - the hospital I am at although very good at PGD are very much play it by the book and their normal policy is two but have said they probably would let me have three but I don't expect with the translocation I will have that dilemma as I get the impression I will be lucky to have one healthy one but hey I think it's time I had some luck and I think its high time you had yours too - this one could be it for me and your next one for you.

I am really thinking of you and beach of course at this moment and wishing you both the very very best of luck for some new joy and happiness in this department in the very near future.

When you do eventually get those babies that I know you will both have it will be worth everyday of the hell that you went through to get there otherwise I wouldn't be putting myself in this position again with the worry of the translocation and the HLHS this time as well.

I look forward to hearing what the professor has to say regarding your treatment I really loved speaking to him and he did change my protocol to one that I was more happy with even if I didn't end up going there in the end.

Beach I don't know if you have had the sadness of a miscarriage before ( I hope not ) but any questions please PM me.

So much of this is trial and error and the biggy luck and its high time the we all got our lucky break.

I wish everyone waiting for their lucky break for it to happen very soon.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Beach I am sorry due to the wireless connection here in Turkey being tempermental I hit the post button whilst the going was good without reading the new posts I sincerely hope that you do get your miracle when you go for your next scan and everything is okay.

take care love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I am hoping too that you get some good news on Thurs, you've defied the odds before.

Steph -  

I'm going to bed now, I'm shattered and need to sleep.

Love to you all.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Beach - i'm so sorry   

Pin x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kazzie* - you hit the nail on the head when you said:



Kazzie40 said:


> I know only too well the place at where you are at and if there was a crystal ball that said you will have a baby even if it wasn't for another year or so you would be content with that but the hardest bit is not knowing and your confidence getting eroded with every loss.


I was saying this to DH earlier today - I know its unrealistic but if I only knew that it WOULD happen for us one day I wouldn't feel so sad and anxious.... I would accept/understand the scheme of things/that it is a process and that one day I will get that positive pregnancy test - which I have never yet had even a sniff of in spite so many cycles and only "minor" fertility problems. We could drive ourselves round the bloody twist  thinking about it so deeply! 

Thanks for listening - it does help to get it off my chest. I WILL feel better soon   

When will you find out about the results of the PGD - will they do it tomorrow?

*Beach* - am  for that miracle for you 

Steph xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Steph

  for you and DH too.

Pin x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Pin


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

I feel so sad when i hear of all the things going wrong with you girls - and also a bit guilty as i have my gorgeous OJ fast asleep upstairs.  If i could do anything to help you all achieve your dream i would.

Px


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww no Pin, don't _ever _feel guilty sweetheart 

It's stuff like seeing that pic of your little smiler which brings a  back to my face and the following (borrowed from the lovely TattyT on the Jinemed thread): "'What the mind can conceive, and the heart can believe, your body can achieve.' Keep your eyes on the prize."

You _do_ do something just by being an inspiration - that if can happen to you, it can happen to any of us PRs 

S xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Off to bed now - night night all 

S xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Night Steph - Glad you are sounding so upbeat about tx - you really are an inspiration with all your determination.  2008 will be your year, whatever journey you take     

Kazzie - Great news re fertilisation.     that they all behave themselves for PGD   

Beach -     god, I wish I could take the pain away for you    

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Beachgirl

Wanted to send you huge huge hugs   Having been in your situation I can sympathise greatly. It's just the worst news to receive   

Sending you much love and strength for the coming days and weeks. 

Lots of love, Rachel xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
just wanted to come on and say how sorry I am for you Beach I was sort of in the same position on my first IVF so can totally relate to how you must be feeling. And I'm here if you need to talk  

Steph really sorry for you to hun but glad to see you have some back up plans you never let things get on top of you for long I really admire you for that  

Also just found out Nicks had a little girl so congrats Nicks hope you are enjoying motherhood!

Not caught up on everything else yet but I'll have a read through when I've got a bit more time! I've got my opp on the 13th so I'll have some time off then! Things here have been terrible so sad DH isn't taking it well he was so close to his Mum and so much to sort out. Also my Sis baby is due next week so I'm hoping I'm gonna be strong enough emotionally to cope with it!!!
Anyway enough of me! Hope everyone else is well Mir you enjoying maternity leave?
Love to all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Hi Merse - How you feeling about the op?

Beach -  

Steph - You WILL get your baby.  I promise.  

Mirra - You stil in bed??

Kazzie- any news on the embies?

I'm watching Jeremy Kyle as got a late start today!    Maks me feel so superior and normal!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovely! We've missed you Merse!

So sorry it's been such a sad time for you and DH.  

Beach - this must be such a dreadful wait yet again. I so hope for a miracle tomorrow.

Steph - glad you're a bit less down now. Take the time to grieve though - you don't have to be superwoman. Your strength is something else - I'm in complete awe of your resilience.

When you talk about not knowing being the worst thing, you're absolutely right - I considered going to a medium so many times!

Karen - great fertilisation rate! Wow! When will ET be?

Morning Pin, Bugle, Laura and everyone! Laura - have you got a day off, birdie?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys but I can't imagine how tomorrow will bring a miracle, for them to have seen it beating so strong twice before and then nothing on Monday, I think I have to accept that it's died     I just don't know what we'll do.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach it really is so cruel.  

Mirra - Not off but a nice cooshy day, meeting in Kent at midday, so don't need to leave til 11ish, prob be home by about 3 too!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Merse - lovely to see you and the gorgeous "real" Merse! 

Steph - I read an article recently about someone who had survived cancer and then went on to have fertility issues.  She said that cancer was a breeze compared to infertility and I can see why.  Even if someone gets lung cancer after years of smoking there is somehow a lack of blame attached and everyone is sympathetic and takes the (IMO correct) view that, whatever their actions, nobody "deserves" that.  With infertility, there always seems to be an element of seeking out a reason to allocate blame, especially to women.  Whether it's the accusation of leaving it too late, being too fat or too thin, catching a minor STI at 20, drinking too much coffee etc. - there always seems to be something people point the finger at.  My friend was even told that wearing tight clothing might have caused her endo, based on some report that Indian sari-wearing women have virtually no cases of endo. No wonder it all saps your self-esteem.  Plus there is such a lot they don't know that the whole treatment process is frustratingly hit and miss.  Based on her FSH results, my sister had absolutely no right to produce decent quality eggs and conceive twins on her first try.  But she did, while others appear to have fewer problems and are, for unknown reasons, not successful after a number of attempts.  They is such a huge amount they don't know - no wonder it drives people crazy!  You have always been so positive and inspired everyone here - please don't give up that spirit. Continue to believe that your day will come!        

Beach - you are in my thoughts; still   for a miracle for you and sending   

Pin - hi there; love the pic of Olivia Jane

LauraB - not long until the scan now.      

Kazzie - hoping for an update soon on the magnificent seven.   

Emma - hi there! 

Alegria - how are you doing? 

Miranda - how is a life of leisure?

Well, Kate is knee deep in cheery statistics of various birth defects - 1 in 250; 1 in 10,000; 1 in 800 etc.  The leaflets solemnly tell you that if the second number is bigger then the risk is lower.  Tragically, the people who need to be told that probably conceived the first month they tried... 

love to everyone else....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gaaaah - I couldn't look at the birth defects stats, lilJen! I decided to just brazen it out without looking too deeply into that. I'm such a worrier - the only time I'm not thinking dark thoughts is when i have a book in my hand or I'm watching the Apprentice!
Is Kate going to check all of that out then? She's braver than me!

I cannot BELIEVE people would blame endo on too-tight clothing. That's hideous.

Laura - have you got the day off for your scan tomorrow then? What time is it?

Beach - all you can do is grieve. Sometimes there's nothing else you can do. Have you posted to ask if anyone else has had a miracle story at this point?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I have the day off, its friday not tom.  Tom I will be rowing down the thames in a boat!  Team building!  

Right I best get to my meeting.... back later. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear! I knew it was Friday... I've obviously gone into that days don't mattr world of being off work...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I can't wait for those days, weekends, midweek, mondays.... all the same.... wonderful!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My work-related exzema has gone! I've never had it before about three years ago and it goes when I have more than two weeks off.

Hooray!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - I'm the same as you - an obsessive worrier!!   Luckily, Kate is different and can get all this in perspective so she's having all the tests done.  They can do it all fairly quickly.  They take the samples and then test them while they are doing the scan.  She is booked in for June 17. 

I thought the too-tight clothing thing causing endo was hideous too. The poor girl had been through years of clean-up surgeries and was now struggling with IF issues.  The last thing she wanted was someone telling her that her chances were poor and that it was all down to Western clothes!!  Oddly, she moved on from that particularly charming consultant and found someone more sympathetic.  She is now pregnant too after her first IVF. 

You are starting to sound like my parents - now they are retired the days of the week just blend in together.  

Laura - I think we are all excited about your scan.  Will we see quins here?? 

Beach - nothing I can say will be remotely adequate so


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe I'll start to sympathise more with my parents now then? It's wound me up for ages that they're so scatty since dad retired!

Right, I've polished round, changed the sheets, picked up the dog _sheet _ from my garden, fed the fish, washed up, put the washing out, what's next? Dog walking I think. Then a spot of weeding if the sun is still out.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach hun  words are not enough. so devastated for you, much love to you and DH. Life is so cruel sometimes - you deserve much better.
Steph   big hugs to you too hun, sorry it didn't work out. Glad you have a new plan. Take care
love to all others - I'm trying to keep up but not much time.
Nicsk


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oooh - love the pic of little Emily Alice!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, look at her! She's going to be a wee thinker.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicks bless how cute is she!!! xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm home nice and early, huge list of things I should be doing BUT I think I'll just have a wee lay down on the sofa!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good idea! I might join you.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice Nap Mir?  Maybe we can have a soak together later too!  

Hmmm still have jobs to do but is a beautiful evening... maybe a stroll and sit in beer garden might be nice? 

Nicks - Sorry.... Little one is very cute!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mmmmn, beeeeer... Haven't had a beer in so long. I'd like some beer and nachos now.

But fish and jacket potato it is.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No beer for me either, had fish and chips with tons of salt and vinegar though!    My friend bought me some non-alcholic cobra beer... not got it yet but think its ok?  Bet its full of chemicals?  Be nice on a hot day though.

Oh Apprentice tonight!  Can't wait!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Who do you think will leave the Apprentice tonight?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How many will go tonight?  Its the final next week so does that mean 3 will go tonight?

I'm thinking Helena, he tore her to pieces last week.  Think Claire and the good looking young chap will win.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm thinking Alex will go, as Helene will pass the interview stage - she's much more mature, if dull.

I love this bit! The interviews are TOUGH.  

There's actually an Apprentice room in the chat room tonight, while the show is going on - want to join me?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

While its going on??  Not sure I could watch and type!!    I'll give it a go though.... beach you fancy it too? Not used the chat room... I'll go have a look and see if I can workit out!


Your right, Helena will be good with the interviews.  Did you watch the prog on the other day about the personal lives of the five left, was interesting.  Lucina has nothing to do with any of her family.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, AND she is the highest earner of the final five!

I am in a group on ******** - ******* Ledgerwood to Win the Apprentice. Do join!

I love her, personally.

I watched that show on iPlayer after the Apprentice thread on here told me about it!   God I love FF - what would I do without it?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nics - Emily Alice she is beautiful...!  ...well done you clever girl!!!!!

Steph thinking of you honey... ... ..for those steps forward.. 

Merse - hello hen...  hope dh is feeling better...lots of sloppy ones for Mr Merse as usual.... ...Im sure you will feel better after the op honey..I know I did.... 

Hi ladies how are we all...busy here got another viewing tomorrow so busy sorting out things...take care my lovelies...xx

Beach- My love Ive Pm'd you...lost for words honey...have said a wee  ..for you...xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just sneakin in with fellow apprentice gals - i would like alex to win as I think he is gorgeous   but dont know if he will.. i dont like claire her voice goes through me !! but she may win hope not

are we big brother fans also.. cant wait for that either got 5 weeks off in the summer for my tx so what more could a girl want, 

hope you dont mind me popping in, i am starting dr on 12th june and hoping i have more than the one egg that did not even fertilise last time.. want to get to ET  

Andrea xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Gabs sweetie!  

Andrea - I like BB too but last year it was on 'fancy tv' so I couldn't watch it... do you know what channel its on this time?

miranda- Your so more in touch wih it all then me.. I need to utilise FF much more!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura - its on ch4 tomorrow at 9pm for launch night .. then i think an hours show on ch4 nightly but full streaming 24/7 of e4 interactive


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

One of my mates at work sleeps with BB on at night!!  SAys its makes her feel part of it!  

Last time they had it on C4 for the first week then switched it..   I was most annoyed.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully it'll be good this year - I love the launch night, and followed up to BB7, but then lost interest. BB Hijack was idiotic!

Andrea - Alex can't win just because he looks like Beckham!   He is very pretty, it has to be said.

Gabs - how are you getting viewings? We didn't get one in ten weeks! We've always had loads on previous properties.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir - ok he a pretty boy lol.. but beckham lookalike     he is lovely too but seems to nice to be in a ruthless world of business lol


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think he's quite sly! He sits back and waits for people to screw up!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Just noticed new bump pic... very nice! And yes your hed looks a bit small it that belly!

Right, time to make sme tea and then ready for the action....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir - i must be just shallow    LMAO !  you have not got long to go now hun, but your excited and scared x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't get into the chat room... it just says 'waiting for page to load'  are you girls in it?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in it, but I'm not quite sure I'm in the right place! I had problems getting in the chatroom before, but not now. Think it's something to do with java.

Still, we have each other on this thread!

Andrea, you have hidden depths!   Yes, a bit scared now  But I'm looking forward to being able to bend, too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't worry Mirra... he'll just slip out I can just tell!   

I'll try agian with the caht room.. if not you'll have to pop back to see me!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope can't get it.  Right I'm off to the sofa... I'll pop back in a while!

Happy viewing!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't work out wht's going on... think I'll just watch and post here!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura if you have aol you have to down load firefox ,.i know that if its any help


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG - three are getting fired tonight!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought it would be 3, as final next week.  SO far I'd say Claire and Helena are in the lead interview wise.... ******* is getting torn to shreads and so is Alex.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !! what a shocker


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my how exciting!!  Roll on next Wednesday!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

think I got my mojo working again today  got my AF this morning and feel a lot brighter.

Had email from Romina this afternoon (just when I was starting to get annoyed at no response  ) saying Prof. wants us to wait till next month, and he will comment on whether he thinks we should try full IVF or Natural IVF again later this week - and if full IVF would I have to go for 3 weeks again or could I start it in London etc. Am happy with this, was feeling like I need a few weeks off anyway and it'll give me a chance to catch up on stuff I've let drift. So will be back out to Turkey in July all being well  - and the fat lady hasn't sung yet!    Thanks for the lovely words, love my fellow Team PR members 

*Ophelia* - when will you be going out there? - maybe Paul and I can keep you company if you will be on your own at first like last time 

*Beachy* -   

*Kazzie *- any news re the PGD?

*LittleJen* -  - good luck to Kate with those tests   

*Mira* - love the new pic -  you look ready to pop missus! and yes your head looks widdy! (the angle does that though!)  Just noticed your ticker too - not long now at all!

*Nicks *- Emily Alice is gorgeous - such a serious little face! love the pic 

*Lolli/Gabs* - good luck with the viewing tomorrow hon - hope you get a great offer   

*Merse* - good to see you hon  - so sorry life has been so sad for you and your DH recently  hope that the op helps a lot with the endo pain (I know mine did too) and that you have much brighter times right around the corner 

*Andrea/Popsi *- good luck with the next cycle hon    - 12th will be here before you know it - will be really interested to see how the DHEA trial goes.

*Laura* - hope you hav fun rowing that boat tomorrow! 

*Alegria* - how are you hon? 

I'm looking forward to BB - I always say I won't watch and always end up getting sucked in! - it will be interesting to see if the rumour re a blind housemate going in this year are true (evil DH was winding up his mates at the gym this morning telling them he might not see them for around 12 weeks!  )

Just had my Mum round for the evening which was lovely and cheered me up - cooked ducks breast in gooseberry and redcurrant with bubble and squeak for the 3 of us - was scrummy! 

Oh, one last thing - don't know how many of you have Sky's Challenge channel but the quiz show DH and I were on is starting its new series on Monday - Take It Or Leave It - is on every night at 8 - don't know what night they will be showing the one I was on though!

 to all - sorry if I missed anybody

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Glad you got your MoJo back!!  And I think its wise to have a break, not so much from the physical but you have to recover emotionally too.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no! I haven't got Sky! I have Sky three? And Sky News... I really, really want to see it! Can one pick it up on the net or anything Steph?

 at the thought of Paul in the BB house! Could they ferry his sperm out of there and over to Turkey, do you think?
having a blind housemate will add a really interesting dimension.

So, I need to know - how do I get Sky Challenge with no Sky? Anyone?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hahaha Mira - poor DH gets performance anxiety on  collection day as it is - imagine if there were cameras everywhere too!

Was bad enough the first time at our previous clinic - the "little room" was occupied by somebody else so we were shown into a ward room - it had blinds drawn down over the windows but unfortunately there were workmen outside on scaffolding talking to eachother - tried to convince him they definitely couldn't see in but he wasn't having any of it!  Poor love 

Don't worry I will be recording the shows onto DVD recorder and can run off copies of our one for anybody who wants one 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I'd love a DVD - count me in!

Poor Paul - my DH has been unconscious each time they've got sperm from him! I don't know how he would have dealt with that. And Paul's hearing is so acute too - he must have had to steel himself to concentrate on the job in...er...hand... *coughs*

Gawd - I've gone past my bedtime now and Pete's just getting to sleep so I can't lie there with a book to send me off. Might try anyway, and turn it off if he gets arsey.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Blimey Mira - you night owl you!  lol

Luckily that day we had some frozen as back-up - for later cycles we ended up doing it at home and then driving hell for leather for the clinic with the pot down my cleavage (also did this at the Jinemed - from the hotel to the Jin) - luckily it was only 15 mins away!

Off to bed myself now - night night hon 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Night dear!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Mira - Nice pic  

Beach - Thinking of you today  

Laura - Good luck for tomorrow     

Steph - A month off sounds like a good idea, give you and DH a little break.  You'll be raring to go by July.  Will Istanbul in July be hot, hot, hot?

Nickster - Lovely photo of Emily  

Visitors have gone today - next lot arrive on Sunday, so gives me and DH only 3 days to wander around our apartment naked    I often get up in the mornings and make a cuppa half naked - and when we have guests I have to remember to put some clothes on otherwise I'd scare the visitors  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

It's raining again.  

Emma - you see more of your friends and family over there than you did here I bet! Who are the next lot of visitors? Anyone fun?

Beach - what time is your scan, sweetpea?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- we're off shortly, it's at 9.30..would someone blow me some bubbles, fed up off seeing them at the same number


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Right - you're up to 2,900 now - and I'm still blowing! If anyone deserves a good number it's you - I'll keep going till you're at 3,000.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Done!
XX


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Beach    for today.  Thinking of you x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Beach - I've blown you some bubbles too, here you're up to 3,101 now - you so deserve them! 
Thinking of you and your dh   

Alegria xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good morning everyone - Beach thinking of you today- have blown some bubbles.

Steph good news that you heard - I think that a bit of a rest is good too for your mind and body as you said it gives you chance to catch up with things in your everyday life. Good luck for your cycle.

re the DH giving sample I was worried about this but it was a decent room at the hospital only prob was my boys wanted to stay in there with Daddy and it was difficult to explain that away!!

Miranda you are looking nicely cooked and look as if baby has dropped down - yes your head does look small but like everyone else said it is as much the angle as the size of baby bump!

Nicks what an absolute beauty your daughter is!

Laura take all the rest you need - lie down when you need too - is your scan tomorrow? ( when we find out how many are cooking in there! ) look forward to hearing your new.

I have no news today yet - the patient relations person has told me she will ring me when she has any news so don't know how many of our embies if any are doing ok and will make it to PGD.

she has said tomorrow will probably be embryo transfer so I highly suspect that if any are good to go to PGD that will happen today, results tomorrow and if anyone is good will be put back then.

We had egg collection on Monday, were told 7 had fertilised on Tuesday - when do they usually know how things are going? Is today the third day and the day they should know?

I do feel sometimes the word blood and stone relate to getting info out of my hospital - does the Jinemed usually just call you with the results or do you go in on the third day? I suppose it's different for us to be fair as they need to take them a step further to PGD.

I highly suspect that I will just get a call tomorrow just saying x many ( if any ) went to PGD yesterday this is the result and if any were good come in today for transfer!!

Please pray that our embies are good and there is a transfer - another day of wondering and worrying I suppose.

Take care all love Karen xxx.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Karen, why don't you go down there? Then you can talk to the embryologist. It's a very complicated process, PGD - you can't expect to know straight away how things are going. When you say patirnt liaison person, do you mean Romina?

I went in to the clinic to see if mine had fertilised, then the day after I had transfer, when they told me about the quality/grade. But with PGD it's going to be different - why not go down and have a word with Romina, or Dr T or Munip?

They would at least know if the seven had divided and how they were doing.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls I have news - Out of 7 ,There are 5 embryos, 3 of them with 8 cells, 2 of them with 7 cells .The remaining two have 4 cells so they cannot do the PGD on those as things currently stand.

However they are giving those 4 cell ones an opportunity to grow and if they do they will PGD them as well.

Can anyone tell me what sort of grades our 8 and 7 cell ones are?

So now the real nail biting bit begins - please god let at least one of our embies be healthy if not more to increase our chances, please send your positive vibes.

Thanks everyone for your support love Karen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Kazzie -  Only the embryologists can tell you the grade as they look at things like fragmentation, etc, but 7 & 8 cell on day is good, so things are looking fab - sending you and your embies lots of    

Mira - Got a friend from work coming out with her hubby - she's a good laugh so I'm looking forward to it.  She's also bringing some more Cadbury's Heros with her, which is a bonus.  Once I've eaten this latest consignment of chocolates, I'm going to try to lay off the sweets......or at least that's what I'm telling myself  

Beach -


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah yeah, Emma - I hear that resolve is very steely!  

Good to hear she's a laugh - sounds like you'll have fun!

Karen - eight is optimum for day three, and the sevens may well be eights by the end of the day, so you've done spectacularly well. They must be good 'uns if they're going to PGD them, so don't fret. And even the four-cell ones must be good-looking for them to bother trying to grow them.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hey, everyone.

I'm sorry to tell you that Beach didn't get good news this morning.

Hugs and kisses from us all, K - we're all gutted for you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

for Beach.  So very sorry


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Beachy - I'm so sorry


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Beach and DH - so sorry, there are no words  - sending you both huge


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kazzie* - have replied to you on the Jinemed thread. Sending you lots of    and praying you get some embies to put back  and maybe even some frosties.

*Mira* - is sunny here! 

Kazzie isn't at the Jinemed (although still on the Jinemed thread) - think she changed her mind at last minute to go to another hospital in Istanbul as they have PGD facilities on site (and maybe more experience PGD'ing the particular translocation her husband carries?) Is it the American Hospital, Kazzie?

Back later xx

S x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beach and dh -


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh God Beach, how cruel this is


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

So sorry Beach


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

so sorry beach and DH .. big   to you both


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Beach I am so sorry - thinking of you love Karen xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

beach im so sorry for u and dh.xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy - I am so so sorry. I am so gutted for you and Alex. I so wanted this to be your time, it's so bl**dy cruel. I am thinking about you and if you need a big old shoulder to cry or a hug from a friend I am only half an hour away. Take care of yourself xxxxxxxxx

Mirra - Hiya hun. Back from our travels now but still no sign of our little fur baby. I think she has gone to the great big cattery in the sky.

Nicks -    Hope she's giving you hours of enjoyment and not too much sleep deprevation xxxx

Laura - How's you Haven't had chance to read through yet, but I will try and read back now.How exciting, your first scan. I wonder how many have nestled in??

Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Sarah, that's awful. It's dreadful when there's no knowing what happened.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice to see you Swinny!  Very sorry about the kitty though.  

Hi there Bunnykins - hope you are doing ok today; the ladies here know just how gutting a cancelled cycle can be so they know what you are going through.  

Still thinking of you Beach  

Kazzie - any more news?

Anna III - hi there!!  

Alegria - hope it's going well.    

Popsi - hello!

Mirra - forgot to mention the new pic; Bob is a fair size now!!!

love to everyone else.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Steph – Hiya hun, so sorry this wasn’t your time. Another go in July then, good for you. Hope this is the one for you chicky. "'What the mind can conceive, and the heart can believe, your body can achieve.' Keep your eyes on the prize." What a lovely mantra xxxx

Mirra/Laura – I need somebody to adopt me on ******** as a friend so that I can join Team PR on there. I looked all over for it the other night and then gave up in frustration. My full name is Sarah Carling, please be my friend! 

Nicks- Just found the piccie of Emily…ooooohhhh she’s so perfect xxxx

Emma – Hello Mrs, how are we doing over in HK??

Bunnykins – Hi, I am in the same boat as you chuck. I had 2 cycles abandoned this time last year. Keep the faith hun as I had a good cycle in January, it's so hard but you've got to re-group and plough forward. 

LJ – Hiya chicky how’s Kate

Merse – Hello you. It’s o nice to hear from you. Sorry that things at home are so sad at the moment. I am sure when your niece or nephew arrives you’ll be strong.

Pin – Oh isn’t Olivia just gorgeous xx

Kazzie – Good luck over there in Turkey lurkey. I’ve just come back, it’s cooking at the mo isn’t it!!!

Ophelia – Hiya hun, any plans yet??

Well Paul and I had a lovely holiday, first part of it on our own in Olu Deniz and then onto Paul’s dad’s villa in Kas for a family hol. We had an amazing time and got to spend some quality time with our 3 precious nieces and nephews before they emigrate to Oz. Everything was great until we set off for the airport back, we’d both had seafood for our last meal and ended up with food poisoning. I have never been so sick in my life. Nightmare, especially as we had a 4 hour plane journey to contend with. Still feeling a bit wobbly and not eaten much since we got back (good kick start to my diet though!!!). 

Gearing up for the dreaded FSH test next weekend at some point. Paul is away that weekend too on a stag do, so got the girlies coming over to either celebrate with or get totally drunk and drown my sorrows with.

Sorry for all of those that I’ve missed with the personals but 10 days chat on this thread would take me as long to read.

Hello to everyone anyway  

Love & Hugs (especially for you K x)
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh - food poisoning is rank. Hope you feel better soon...

LilJen - I keep noticing my saggy boobs in that photo! I forgot to adjust my underpinnings.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Swinny* - great to see you back - glad you enjoyed the holiday - did you try the paragliding off Mount Babadag when you were staying at Olu Deniz? DH and I did this in 1997 - was brilliant! Sorry about the food poisoning though - glad you are starting to feel better now  I have sent you a PM re ********  Good luck with the FSH test next week - hope it is much lower than before   

*Lilacbunnykins* - welcome to the thread  - have you just had a cycle cancelled due to poor response? Did you downreg or was it a short protocol treatment?

Also just wanted to say - *Matchbox* - are you still reading? How did you get on with ET on Monday hon? Hope all went well   

Steph xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Miranda*

....you may want to remove your name from your previous post and send it through PM. This is a public forum so it's really for your security.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've sent a friend suggestion to all of you on ******** to add Sarah, ok? We ought to set up a PR Team on there really...

Will do, Natasha!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

not sure if you're aware but there is a list of members & their full names on thread on charter board if you're interested.......as that board isn't open to public & can't be viewed by guests.

N x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I've now added Sarah - Any other ******** members out there?

I'm happy to stick to Team PR on this site  as know some have issues with friends not knowing about treatment etc - I've told most of mine but would still rather they didn't start coming over here and looking at all the things I've written iykwim.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goodness! You were born exactly two months after me, Sarah!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

I know, I noticed that! It was a good year 72!

Love your piccies, they're fab xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Get some more uploaded, you! I need to see pictures!


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

grr im  having trouble posting on here have now doen 3 longish threads and they not posting....


looks like i will have to do loads of small ones lol,well after spending all day yesterday in tears,have picked myself up and reading for next appoint with consultant

i have seen alot of u had same as me and then went on to get more eggs and pregnacies on ur next go,what i wanted to know is there anything i can take to help me get more follies for next go,im having accupunture so hope that will help me...
thanks sue x,oh i was on long protocol and 450 of menopur.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - so sorry hun. All my love to you and DH   
LB - good luck for tomorrow   2 I reckon  
Gabs - sorry to hear you are moving on but glad you have got your head round it. Thanks for all the support on here, we will miss you so try and pop in once in a while   Enjoy your son, DH and your new life having barbies and drinking 'stubbies'  
Kazzie - good luck for those embies  
Merse - hello! How are you doing? Sorry DH is having a tough time over his mum   good luck for op
Mirra - wow can't believe its you next! Lovely bump you have there! I have been constantly breast feeding all day and she's just gone to sleep. Its so hard you never know if you are doing the right thing. DH says just look at how many books and opinions there are and you will realise there is no set way of doing it. On the plus side she slept for 6 hours without waking last night so it makes up for the day.
Ems - gosh I hope your visitors give you some respite soon!  
steph - month off sounds good and a new plan   haven't got sky either  
Love to all I've missed  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lilac - the short protocol should see a drastic improvement in the number of follicles. Best give that a bash and see how you go.

Nicks - aren't you sore? Ouch! I'm dreading feeling incompetent if Robert doesn't want to latch on.

Yup Sarah - bally good vintage, 72!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all - going to post in bits as my internet keeps crashing and yesterday I lost the biggest post ever!
Beach I know words can't help, but me and Dh are devasted for you.
Laura - good luck with scan - all your symptoms are the same as mine - on off sore boobs - days a t a time, not much MS and lots of worry as well as tiredness!
Mirr I like the bump! Not long now.
Nicks - beautiful baby!!!! Wow it sounds like hard work!
Steph good to see you have a plan.
Hello to everyone else - emma, swinny, Alegra, little jen- hope the scans go well, jennig - same for you! and everyone I have missed
Sorry I haven't been posting very regularly - but have been trying to avoid getting worried and paranoid about symptoms etc!!!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Well anyway -
Yestersay we had our twelve week scan and after too much internet searching, statistic analysing and reading of FF threads! I have to say I was petrified and expecting the worst. 
NHS scan was very different to what we were used to in Harley Street!!!! But unlike the GP and midwife I had, the lady at the scan was lovely and did photos etc... even though we forgot to buy a ticket in advance. 
Anyway - all seems well - baby was having a little wave and trying to sleep! I think we disturbed him / her. All measurements are normal and size etc... is average. DH and I are really happy and resting on this milestone before worrying about the next.
I have been keeping up to date with all the trials and tribulations on here, and feel a bit bad about sharing our good news in such hard times. Will try and post a bit more often now!! 
Due date is 16 / 12 / 08 and we have our next scan at 20 weeks - ages away. Starting to tell a few people now, and finding i t a bit weird just coming out with it! Although it does look a bit like I have eaten too many pies, so people may guess soon enough!
Best of Luck to everyone mid cycle and   to all


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Im so sorry.... .....

Hi all...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bugle - glad all well! time for a ticker now!  
Swoo - never said hi earlier, hope things OK with you too fellow midlands girl 
Missed BB - was on the phone - hope won't get addicted now  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

very quick one from me as been on team away day all day, got a bit sun burnt but had fun day, lovely curry.  Had trapped wind all day as can'tfart with my work folk so ended up farting nearly all the way home on the train!    Very worried as boobs nothurting at all today.  But guess all will be revealed in the mrning, glad its early, I hate hanging around.

Beach - I don't know what to say.  

Kazzie - Fab news.  

Bugle - Thats a huge milestone, you must be relieved.  

Love to everyone else, will update in the morning.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quick one before I go to bed - just seen the time! 

*Laura* - good luck for scan tomorrow hon - will be thinking of you    and can't wait to see your news re how many! (think I laid my bet on one - but would be lovely if there are two!)

*Lilac *- if you are having probs with losing posts, you could try downloading Firefox - which is an alternative (free) browser to Internet Explorer - http://www.mozilla.com and you should lose the problem if you use that instead  I'm so sorry you had to cancel - you've come to the right place for support and advice - the others are right in saying that on your next go with a short protocol you should get a better response. Unfortunately the first cycle is often where these problems come up as everybody is so different and we all react to the drugs in different ways.... for some people the downregging drugs just shut them down too much and the ovaries struggle to get going again. Your doctors will use it as a learning curve and hopefully you will get a much better result next time.    Do you know what your FSH levels are?

*Bugle* - so glad to hear scan went well and that baby is growing as it should - how many weeks are you now?

*Nicks* - 6 hours in one night sounds great this early on  - sounds like you are doing brilliantly 

 to everybody else - night night xx

Steph xx


/links


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi steph my fsh level was 9 so wasent to high,infact she said it was good for my age,i dont know what it was when they tested on tuesday didnt think to ask as was so upset......i think they may put me on short protocol then as long one clearly didnt work....
suex


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah/Miranda - I'm another 1972 girl!!   Dodgy babygros in the baby pics though - hideous colour combinations and probably 100% nylon. 

Bunny - as Steph says, the first go can be a bit of a learning curve. I don't know how high a dose 450 of menopur is but someone else here will definitely know - with any luck our lady of leisure Miranda will be along at some point and she knows her stuff on that kind of thing. But it could be that your good FSH has meant they put you on a lower dose than it turns out you actually need so upping that dose and using the short protocol may well result in more success.  In the meantime, as for what helps, there are always a lot of suggestions - you can live off wheatgrass or meditate all day - however, as far as I know (and I'm happy to be corrected), the only things which studies have shown to make a difference are acupuncture and DHEA.  Also, don't smoke.  I think that it's generally recommended to eat a balanced diet but, equally, stress isn't going to help so beating yourself up if you have a bar of choc is going to be counter-productive and I don't think there is any need to obsess.  Any other thoughts anyone?  

Bugle - lovely to to see you.  You are due 12 days before Kate, but she has been told twins rarely go full term so in reality you are due around the same time!!  Really glad everything is going well and understand about telling people - Kate is planning to break the news generally towards the end of this month, assuming all is ok with her nuchal scan on 17th.

Nicks - I'm so pleased little Emily Alice is doing well.  I like serious looking babies - I was one myself!!

Steph - glad to hear you are sounding happier!  

Beach - still in my thoughts 

Kazzie - any news?   

Laura -   for the scan - hope for some good news later today!

Merse, Gabs, Alegria, Ophelia, Anna III and everyone else - big


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm in shock.  There was a beautiful little baby with a heart beat pumping away, and then another, and then another!  We are completely in shock. There was also a sac which looked empty so she doubts that will progress but am back in 2 weeks for another scan.  There was a pool of blood which she said may cause some bleeding.  Also she told me to go back to my GP and ask to referred to a mulitple birth specialist.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, 450 is generally the highest dose - you can go up to 600 and I've even heard of someone on 750 but it's not been shown to make a huge difference, and may actually harm quality.

You may find a mixture of different drugs helpful - I know I did - to make up that 450, and you could use a drug to help with quantity like Clomid or letrazole.

It depends on your clinic and how flexible they're prepared to be - some clinics don't do short protocols as they don't have the flexibility. Where are you being treated, Lilac?

THERE you are Laura! I've been waiting for you to post! I could hardly keep the news in!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG Laura.....what amazing news !!    

N x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just shows what can happen with grade 2 embryos, huh?

That's as many babies as my jack russell had!  

So... a second lot of PR triplets? Or quads? What do we think, girls?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness Laura, what fantastic news, that's wonderful, how do you feel?  What's Tim said?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim's worried about me and the babies.  He is also wrorrying about what sort of car we will need!    I am gonna have to wait ages to see a consultant, I have so many questions, going Dr's Next Tue for referral.

How does that happen, how can I have 3 rounds in this country and not a sniff of a pregnancy and now 3!  If I'm honest my head is a little all over the place.  

Oh I promised Romina a email after scan... Not sure what to do with myself.  God I wish I had a crystal Ball.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG Laura - you must be in total shock!!!  That is such wonderful, wonderful news!!   another Jinemed success!

Beach - good to see you.  

Bunny - as Miranda says maybe a different drug combination might help you.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- think about the pram too.....oh my, I'm so excited xxx

hi Jenny x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

CAn you believe my internet is not working... won't let me on any other site but this one!  

I was planning to tell my family today as we have a family do tomorrow.  But feel scared to tell them! My mother is going to be so worried.

I really am all of a dither!  

Tim said 'but you only have two breasts!' 

Oh my.  I'm trying to work out the chances of things being ok but can't.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- it will be fine don't worry, we're all with you


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How exciting this all is! Don't look at statistics Laura - they'll do your head in.  

Hi Beach - how are you sweetheart?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm just so fed up, trying to find a nice ticker to put on my box but struggling, can't do anything right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Have been out all day and only just logged on, but......

Laura - OMG.....triplets!!!!  Congratulations hunnie     Where's Roozie when you need her, eh?  I can imagine it is a very scary but our little Roozie managed it and I'm sure you will too.  You'll definitely have to get a bigger pad now    xxxx

Swinny - Hello hun, glad you had a good holiday but sorry to hear about the food poisoning.  Got everything crossed for you for your next FSH test   

Bugle - Congrats on your scan - such a    

Merse - Hello    Forgot to mention you yesterday, sorry    I hope the op goes well on 13th.

Beach -    How are you feeling?  

Hello to everyone else - am knackered.  Been to China today to have some cheap clothes made up and been on my feet all day.  Off to have my dinner now  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - You have picked a lovely ticker.  

I think I'm going to go fo a walk.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

you picked a perfect ticker Beach.  

Laura - I am sure it's all a bit overwhelming at the moment; a walk is a good idea.


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

LauraB

Fantastic, unbelievable news. Bet your so thrilled.
Its just like buses, isnt it.
None for ages then 3 together.

What you gonna do about that brother/sister pushchair now?

TracyM


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Laura,

OMG!!!  and you was so convinced that your embies were rubbish! 

How amazing and unbelievable is that!  No wonder your head is in a total whirl - you must be overwhelmed at such news. 

I know it's really hard but try not to worry about anything hon - I'm sure the multiple birth specialist will explain everything to you and you will be in safe hands with lots of advice... hope you get referred quickly   

*Beachy* - the ticker is lovely hon  

 to everybody else - gotta go - am off to see my dear old dad, who is 72 today 

Steph xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Laura - I just got back from East London where I went to pick up some of my drugs (will start stabbing again this Sun   ) and couldn't wait to pop on and find out your news. OMG OMG OMG Congratulations three times - how exciting!!!!  
Do not worry, everything is going to be fine    And Jimened is definately my plan B now


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beach - the ticker is lovely


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG Laura!!!   
I must text roozie and let her know! How fab but little bit scary too! You will be fine hun.  

Beach - lovely ticker hun. Hope you are OK. Big hugs 

Love NW


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nicki  - Hi there, just wanted to say congratulations again and how gorgeous little Emily Alice is!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I nearly cut my finger off when I found out there were three!!!!!!!!!!! How bloody fantastic its the best news I've heard for a while!!! Congrats  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Nicks and Merse!  

Alegria - best of luck for when the stabbing starts!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beach - the ticker is just right.   You're bound to be feeling so dreadful, but don't let me hear you blaming yourself, ok? 

Sorry I didn't reply sooner - I went into town for dog beds and it took ages.

Steph - I know! I asked Laura to remind me what she said about her embryos being crap too...

Happy birthday to your dad!

Nicks - tell Rooz we want a picture! We still haven't had a piccie of the trio.

Emma - China? Aren't you in China already?  

Merse - hello you!

LilJen, Alegria -


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiya!! Me yet again  

Steph - I think that quiz show on the Challenge Channel starts tonight... at least that's what I saw them advertising yesterday on sky    Happy Birthday to your dad!

EmmaChoc - Sounds fun to be able to cross (it's in a power boat isn't it?) from Hong Kong to mainland China for a spot of cheaper shopping    I backpacked all over mainland China and then HK during 6wks but it was such a long time ago, can't remember some of the logistics...

Bugle - Congrats on your scan, great news  

LittleJen and Merse -  

Alegria xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

woweee - that is amazing Laura - I can understand how you are feeling - I was shocked enough with one!!! You take good care of yourself!! Fantastic!!!!    Congratulations!!!!!

Hello to everyone else!

Little Jen - good to know your sister will be due around the same time!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

BLIMEY!!!!    Congrats Laura! Oh hon it must seem like so much to take in, it's not surprising that you feel overwhelmed! Stay    hon, you and your babies are going to get the best possible care ever, I'm sure of it!

And as for this comment:



laurab said:


> Tim said 'but you only have two breasts!'


   you're sure to have a happy pregnancy if he keeps coming out with classics like that!

All the very best hon 

Love Nix
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, its all still a bit sureal to be honest, I've ordered some books to have a read through.  Read so much on the net think my head will explode
God I need to tell my mother, shes gonna have a fruit loop!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls    ......really really really long time!!    Hope i'm not permanently struck off this thread?!   

NW texted me earlier and of course i had to come on and say to you LB, that is just so fantastic!!     Call me biased but hey...  

LB, I know you'll be in a total whirl right now, it's a huge piece of news to assimilate (did you have any inkling, high HCG levels?), but i promise you, you have some wonderful times ahead. I'm sure you know about TAMBA but if you've not already been on there, i suggest you do! The ladies on the "Triplets and more" thread are brilliant and will really help with questions you're bound to have. Of course, if i can help in any way at all, just PM me - i promise i'll try to keep checking my in box. Otherwise, you can reach me on my mob (about to PM you my no.)...i'd love to hear how you get on at your next scan. In the meantime, take great care of your precious cargo, i'm so thrilled for you. I'll try to attach a pic of our babes, they're 4 mths old now and keeping us quite busy ... am such a f*** wit  with uploading onto this site as you may remember (never managed to get my bump pic up did i?) but will have a go.

NW - Emily looks gorgeous. Congrats again hun'.x

Mirra - i see you're nearly due, you must be feeling really impatient now? Those last few weeks seem to drag don't they (and i only had to get to 33 weeks!) but how exciting, am thinking of you 

Sorry so few personals but love to everyone else here and loads of luck with whatever stages you're at.   

Rooz xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura that is fantastic news     

I know you must be a bit shell shocked just now but you will adjust especially when you start speaking to other mums with multiples - woo hoo I thought you had more then one!!

Bungle glad to hear that all is going well for you and you had a reassuring scan.

I have had a funny old day today and I have news.

After waiting with no news on our embies by 12pm I was fit to burst and sick scared that there was no healthy ones.

I rang the public relations girl and she said that we had two healthy embies so we were estatic as we knew that that was good considering my DH tranlocation and my age.

So we went to the hospital to wait for transfer which was going to be about 5pm. at 4.30pm  I saw my dr who said it is great news that you have two we thought you would get one at most so I felt like the luckiest women alive at that point because I have really been brought down to earth just how fragile trying to have a baby with IVF really is.

So I went into theatre about half an hour later and the dr was preparing and said Iam going to transfer one healthy embryo - you did have two but we just found out on the second set of probes that the embryo has a sex related disease I think she said Turners or something but my mind was all over the place.

I felt like crying in there and don't know how I didn't because who would expect their chances to be halved at the last minute like that? 

I know if they had just told us from the begining that we had one healthy embie we would have been extremely grateful for that but it  was just going from such an expectation back down to a poorer chance of pregnancy.

So please pray for me that our darling one little embie will make it through for us.

Also I have been put on Climara forte patches at the last minute doens't look like they do those in  the UK, do you need to keep using them if you get pregnant or is that just until pregnancy test?

The other thing was that I only got allowed 40 mins rest after transfer as the nurse came in and shooed me off the bed and couldn't understand that I wanted to wait at least an hour - this is normal for the UK I think but other places recommend longer I think?

I then had a bumpy taxi ride home to Taksim square and had to walk back to the apartment and did not get to lie down for a while so I hope that is going to be ok?

Thanks for all your support I am going to see the dr tomorrow as last chance to ask questions before flying home Monday - I still can't believe I am PUPO!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi again Rooz!   think they are all off watching big brother........where's that pic? go to technical help and it tells you how to re-size them to make them fit - they have to be fairly small. Glad all well!    
Kazzie - such a shame for last minute change but you have done really well -I'm sure you will be more positive tomorrow. just a shock today I spose. there's no evidence lying down makes much difference - try not to worry. you are now PUPO!      
Nw


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well that's great Karen! Really, if you hadn't been told two you would have been happy with one - it's just this process really messes with your head.
Ophelia - she sometimes posts here - was pregnant with a little girl with Turner's (only girls suffer from it). It's very rare, so be very glad they picked that up - it sounds as if they are very expert.

Rooz, duckie! THERE you are! Fab to hear from you! I dunno, I'm not really impatient right now - apart from for a bit of sun... Feeling a bit too scared to be will the birth closer!
You have my email on ******** - email me a picture and I'll upload it into a post if you like?

Laura - surely with more than two you have to give in and do a mix of bottle/boob? Rooz? Is that right?

Hi Bugle, Nix and Alegs!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nicks - I didn't see you there!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
*
Karen* - hi PUPO lady  congratulations on the lovely healthy embie you now have on board - have everything crossed that it will stick around and that you will soon get that BFP - when is your official test date? I'm really sorry the way it worked out, with your expectations being dashed at the last moment - this IVF experience is such a rollercoaster  ... try not to dwell on it hon - like the others say (and you know  ) if you'd only thought you had one to start with you'd have been delighted  Sending you loads of    - rest up now and hope you enjoy the rest of your time in Istanbul 

Hi *Rooz* - great to hear from you and hope you and your lovely triplets are doing well - a pic would be fab when you can work out how to do it.

*Laura* - did you tell your Mum? how did it go?

*Alegria *- the quiz show did start tonight you are right - they have some celebrity episodes first  Good luck with starting your stim jabs on Sunday, hope this will be a great cycle for you   

Had email from the Prof. today to say he thinks we should try once more with Natural IVF, then if that doesn't work to try micro flare protocol. Have emailed him back to ask what micro flare protocol entails, to also ask about maybe trying full IVF with Letrazole again (minus taking the pill this time) and to tell him we will only be trying once more so want to throw everything into it - and could he recommend which protocol would have the greatest statistical chance of working. Hope to hear from him soon but know it will probably be after the weekend.

Hope you all have a great one 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What - you're not on the celebrity version Steph? Huh - what do they know.

That's just what I'd do - a full IVF with all the drugs. You have the flexibility to do that without the pill, so I think that's a great idea.

I've had replies over the weekend, but not from Dr T - from Munip.

When would you be going over?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Beginning of July providing my period behaves itself - which it should hopefully as I didn't have to wait too long for AF after this last BFN.

If I were to do another full IVF I would want to start it in London this time I think - after dealing with the sonographers at the Harley Street scan clinic and Dr Ertan Saradogan consulting last month, who were all great. Have asked if maybe we could have scan day 2 in London and make decision re protocol then, depending on antral follies, FSH & e2. We'll see! 

*Bugle* - if you read this - just wanted to ask you - I know you started your stims in London - did Dr Saradogan at the Portland prescribe your drugs or were they sent over from the Jinemed? Thanks hon! 

S x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds a great plan - you'll really be on top of the game then.

So you'll be over there with Mrs O again! Are you two stalking each other?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks like it - which is great as we all got on well before  Hope you don't mind having to put up with us again Ophelia!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's great! It's lovely to have someone over there at the same time.

Right - going to sign off and go read my book - I have about 20 serial killer novels to get through!

Night night, Steph. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Night Mira - sweet dreams hon


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my God!!!!! Laura that's so fantastic, I knew there was more than one baba snuggling in. I am over the moon for you                    

Bet you head hasn't stopped 

You have given me hope hun, that's amazing. After all of the sh*t times with ectopic pregnancies and failed attempts you so deserve this happiness.

Beachy - How are you doing chick??

Gabs/Lolli - Just checked out your ticker matey. I am happy for you that you've made your decision but don't say goodbye to us totally, we'll miss you otherwise.

Merse - How you doing?

Bugle -  

Bunnykins - Hiya, That dose was a high dose, but I really think you'll see much better results on the Short Protocol. Have they given you any idea as to how long it will be before you can go again?

Nicks - Hope the sleep deprevation isn't getting to you too much.

Well I'm off to get ready now as I am going to Mamas & Papas to buy my friends twins some pressies as they came home from hospital on Wednesday. 9 weeks in Special Care, but they are both now 4lbs 9 and 4lbs 7 and doing amazingly well. Can't wait for a cuddle.

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx
Love to you all


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Sarah

Can't believe that the twins have come home, your friend must be so relieved, enjoy M & P's

I'm just waiting, nothings happened yet, we've got our friends coming round tonight so will be nice to see them xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya sweetheart

Have a lovely big glass of red tonight. Have the hospital told you what to expect? What happens next?

I am thinking about you loads and you know I am always here for you, whenevr you need me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

They've just given us 3 options, wait for natural m/c, have a medical m/c or a d & c, we want it to happen naturally so am hoping that it starts sooner or we might end up being forced into the other 2  options.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Sarah! Have you been added by most people now? I sent your ******** profile to ten people from Team PR, so hopefully you should have quite a few. Some people don't go on there very much though.

Beach - what a hellish wait. Did they give you any indication of how quickly it could happen?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No Mir, they haven't said, I know some people have had to have intervention and some clinics offer a D & c next day but ours said there's no risk imminently and we can wait a couple of weeks if that's what we want,  I think baby died last Sat, so that's a week isn't it, if ntohings happened by this weekend coming then I'll have to go for procedure.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Well I'm just about to call my mum and tell her scared.  She is never positive about anything so she will just feed into all my anxieties!

Roozie - You may regret giving me your moby number!!  I'll be caling you everyday!  

Beach - DO your friedns know?  I hope thing move on for you soon.  

Mirra -Whats your plans for today?  Boot fair?  If you see a triple buggy on the cheap picit p for me!!

Sarah - You starting this month?

Merse - Not long til the op!

Nicks - Hows Emily doing?  You getting much sleep?

Right... no more putting it off.... gonna call my mum!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- will we need earplugs when you tell your mum!

Yes, friends that are coming tonight know what's happened, we've known them for years and been on hols together etc so  I think we're close.  Just disappointed at my female friends whom I haven't heard from since I told them about m/c


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think its good to know who your mates are... I weedled about about 4 mates after my ectopic... some of which never even sent a text.  AND one about a month after I told I was feeling really down and she said 'oh what about'?

Really.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Mirra, got 5 new friends now so that's brilliant. It's getting quite addictive on there looking for people not seen in years. Check me out on the Bookface thingy!!I will try and suss out how to put piccies on xxxxxxxxxxx

Laura - Hopefully starting this month but with my track record I am not counting my chickens yet. FSH was 20 last month so trying to not get to hung up about starting again as I don't want to feel the way I did a few months ago. If it's not good this month, I will have to wait until August time as its one of my friend's 30th's next month and we're going down to Newquay for a girlie weekend and it's right when I would be being tested so I will have to go with the flow and if it's meant to be, it's meant to be.
Good luck with telling your mum xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Beachy - I know what you mean. I think with some people it's the just not knowing what to say to you, so they avoid saying anything at all, which is much worse as it comes across as uncaring. It totally happened with a few of my friends when I had my ectopics. People avoid contact with you for fear of upsetting you. We are all here for you and know what you are going through. Lets hope that nature takes it's course swiftly for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

S xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

After that build up.... mother was out!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- bet you find you're playing phone tennis all weekend....have to plan and go and see her in person.

Thanks for all your support, you've all been fantastic.

Sarah, I'd have met up this weekend for a much needed hug but too scared to go very far in case it starts.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm seeing her at 5 today as its my nieces party, but wanted to tell her on her own as she'll prob make me cry or shout!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, it's just horrid Beach - horrid, horrid, horrid. And friends don't get it unless they've been through it themselves - well, very rarely. 

Laura - you might have known your mum would be out!   Has she got a mobile? After bracing yourself I bet her reaction is great - it's always the way. It's when you think it's going to be ok you get disappointed by their reaction.

Sarah - what does bookface do?  I'll check it out! How low has your FSH been before? have you ever had an AMH?

I'm sitting in the garden reading at the mo - I should do some weeding really. Or something useful. Someone from work has just dropped off a crib, so I now have about six different beds for Bob... and nowhere to put any of them! They're all different though - once I work out which he likes the rest can go into storage for Laura's triplets! Please God that nothing goes wrong now.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Yep,  Heuy, Louie and Douie are going to get used to having 2nd hand me thinks!  I'm going to be nervous wreck for the next 25 weeks (yup thats all that I have left!!).  Wonder when I wil get signed off work?  Hope its from 12 weeks! 

Beach -  So are you cooking something fancy for your lovely friends?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra you were right, worrying over nothing.  My mother burst into tears completely over the moon.  Feel so much better now!    Neither of them seem to have any idea of the risks and were eliated with triplets dad said 'gets is all over with in one go!' bless him!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwwwww.... I knew they would! How lovely.    

Did you tell them everything about going to Turkey and stuff?

I laid in the sun earlier and could feel I was going to sleep so I took myself to bed! Blimey - completely knackered. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra -Yeah I told them all about Turkey, was funny as Turkey were playing footie tonight so all my family are now supporting Turkey to win the euro!

Steph - Was going to say my plan (if I was going back to turkey) was have a few months of andral scans and wait for a good month, as you dont work think that would idea for you, last cycle you had 3 I beleive so if you'd gone for a full cycle you'd had got a few more eggs to play with.  

Beach - How did socialising go?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
LB - how are you today? When do you have another scan? Presume you are a special case now    Hope Roozer can give you some advice. I might support Turkey then too!  
Mirra - any twinges yet? what is your preferred birth plan? I'm going to post my birth story - is there a special bit for this? Will have a look.......... 
LJ - when do you start the heavy stuff?

I got to watch BB launch eventually - it was repeated about 10 times so hard not to miss when you are in front of the telly feeding! Mum is staying and helping out so thats nice.

Beach - how are you hun? Hope you are getting through this terrible time. Big hugs  

Love to all
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nicks - So hows yours ladies bits, you all healed up now?  Motherhood all you hoped it would be?  Roozie is helping me out with info so thats good Thanks Rooz!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - no twinges Nicks! I think he's a bit comfy in there. Had a worryingly quiet day yesterday, but he's been active all day today to make up for it. I had a really bossy madwife yesterday, supervising a trainee madwife, and the pair of them made me feel a bit stressed! She was holding her hands up to my face and stressing: "I want TEN movements a day, or I want to know why, ok? TEN movements, right?"
Oh, c0ck off.  

Birth plan is a water birth, plus drugs as I need them - can't be more flexible than that! If I get the bossy woman though it's going to be tricky - I don't take too well to being treated like a child, as well you all know!  

The BB wedding thing is total madness! I'd tell them where to stick it if it was me. But then, I have no desire to go in there... Guess it takes a more malleable character!

Cor - Turkey's got a few fans in Essex now then Laura! 

You seriously need to come to one of my boot sales - they are the bog's dollocks. But surely you have good ones up there too?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Booties up here are full of rubbish, however I've never been looking for baby stuff before and I guess there is alot of that stuff there?

I can just imagine you with a bossy midwife!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening

Steph, sorry to see you sad news  , hoping your next cycle brings some happy news for you and dh.

Laura, just come back from my hols and wanted to see your news..OH MY GOD THAT IS FANTASTIC, well done, I bet you cannot believe it, wishing you all the best Laura and Tim.

Miranda, your looking fab in the photo, not long to go until your long awaited encounter, tis truelly a wonderful moment waiting to happen for you and hubby  .

All you Jinmead women, is there a run down of what one would need to do if one goes there?  Might be handy if not? The problem I can see would be having Niall with us, as in having to go through process of EC with him being in the hospital etc?  With regard to drugs do you purchase them out there, are they sent to you and what doses would a poor reponder usually be on  Sorry am suer you have answered these many a time!

Off to bed, will check answers over the next couple of days, thanking you in advance.

Sam xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Sam,

The drugs come in a all in price so they just give them to you as you need them, maybe book a consult with them they are over in July.  If not you can do it all by email or phone.  Have a look at there website .... google IVF turkey and it comes up..

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sam!

A few people have gone over there with their kids - EC's not a problem as your DH can take Niall, or there was one woman there when i was there with her daughter, and the staff looked after her while she was out for the count. They so love children over there.

You can formulate a protocol at your consultatio - there are many! me and Laura and a few others were on 300 Gonal F, plus 150 menopur plus letrazole tablets, then Cetrotide later to hold back ovulation. But the hospital even administers your drugs for you, so you don't need to worry about that.

Laura - I was finding boots full of rubbish till I started Bob-shopping! The  suddenly there's loads you need at rock-bottom prices.

Right - off to beddy byes. I have a serial killer to track down.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm snoozing on the sofa watching CSI real life... oh I should have been a detective!

Me and the trio need to get some zzz's now too.

Night all.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura *- really glad you got a lovely gratifying response from your family - so pleased for you after all the worry of how they would be about it  Hope you having the trio brings you all close together - you're going to need all the helpers you can get! 

I actually had two follicles last month as once Dr Saradogan had looked at the sonographer's report he saw that the first one was a big leftover from the month before - this one collapsed/disappeared by the time I had the third scan, leaving two others. Providing I have follies (whether for Natural IVF or full IVF) we have decided it has to be July as we are booked into Reprofit for DE in September... have spoken to Stepan (Reprofit doc) and he has agreed to hold off putting together my treatment plan/requesting deposit payment until August so that I have time for one more try in July/in case I have success.

*Mira *- that madwife sounds horrible!  - I'd have been the same - if anyone wags fingers or anything in front of my face in a patronising way I want to punch them!

*SJC* - hi hon  There is an advert for the London consults at the top of the Jinemed homepage: http://www.ivfturkey.com If you look at the "Cost of IVF" page there is a load of info there re drugs/what is included in package price. You can either go out there for the whole cycle - 17+ night stay - or start stims here if doing SP, having scans in London before flying out a few days later (Bugle did this). Let us know if you need more info before making decision to go for a consult 

*Beach* - I really hope things happen naturally for you soon, so that you don't have to have any intervention - I am so sorry, can't even imagine how awful it must be hon, and I'm so sorry your friends are being weird - have been there, though for different reasons (including my (now former)best friend) and it really hurts  - sending you huge 

*Nicks *- glad you have your Mum helping you out - must make a such a difference 

*Swinny* - really hoping you get a lower FSH reading this month so that you can get cracking again   

Had a great day today, which really cheered us up.  Some rellies from DH's side of family are over for a visit from Perth in Oz, and we had a lovely pub lunch/afternoon with them to catch up with them after not seeing them for years - the last time was when DH was in recovery from his illness and still really, really frail - was lovely to see them so happy to see him looking well again, it reminded us that OK we haven't got a baby yet but in some respects we are blessed/have still come a long way in the last few years 

 to anyone I missed - off to pick a new book off my to-be-read shelf and go to bed now x

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Laura - I'm so glad it went well breaking the news to your parents - one less thing to worry about.  I'm so happy for you - it's so lovely to see you so perky after all the IF poope you've been through.   

Beach - I know it's horrid waiting for things to happen.  I hated having to wear sanitary towels the size of a nappy in case something happen whilst I was out shopping.  In the end I had an ERPC which was the best route for me - it also meant they could test the fetus for abnormalities.  I hope you had a lovely night with your friends.  

Steph - I'm with you on the weird friends front.  It's strange how some friends react to news - when I started breaking the news that I was pg to friends in the UK, I emailed some due to the time difference.  Most of them were really happy for me, however, my oldest 'friend' hasn't even acknowledge my email to me, but she has discussed my pregnancy with another friend!  My oldest 'friend' can get a bit jealous at times, but I can't see why she would be jealous about this - she conceived both her children without any problems.  IF really makes you realise who your friends are.  Your plan of action sounds good - great to have Reprofit backup in September.  Whatever route you go down, I'm so sure you'll be pg by Christmas     Your  day sounds lovely - at times it's nice to put IF to the side and just enjoy the simple pleasures that life has blessed us with  

Mira - Arghhh, birth plans - I'm putting that to the back of my mind for a while.  Yes, you were right about HK being part of China (one country - two systems), but if we go over the boarder we still have to have a visa and passport.  You can get really cheap clothes made up in China for a fraction of the price of HK so I've ordered some mat gear - got about 13 items for less than £100, which included fabric and labour.  Plus the clothes will be unique.

Roozie - Lovely to hear from you and I'm so glad all is going well in tripleville!  Can't wait to see some photos....HINT, HINT  

Nickster - Are you in any kind of routine yet?  I'm reading the baby whisperer book, that a friend lent me and it seem quite doable.  I might give the Gina Ford book a once over too, just so I know what she advocates, but I think it might be too strict for me.  I like routine, but not military style.  

Swinny - I've added you as a friend on **, so start uploading some photos so I can have a nose    Will start a game of scramble with you too  

Hello to everyone else    Won't be on line much over the next few days as our next set of visitors arrive this afternoon.    

Merse - if I don't get on before Friday   for the op - will be thinking of you    

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

It was very nice to see our friends and inject a smidgeon of normality into our lives, they brought us some flowers, listened whilst we talked about what had happened and it was good to have other conversations too, Alex had cooked some excellent food and we watched 'No country for old men' then I went to bed whilst they watched Les Mis..

Emma-I think it's be more willing to consider D & C if they'd test the baby but because it's my first m/c(and only one as not planning anymore tx) they won't test for abnormalities


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls Beach glad you had as nicer a day as you could with your friends. re the testing I do know that sometimes its difficult to get a result even if they test with a missed miscarriage ( I had MMC for most of mine )
because sometimes there is not a good enough sample to be able to do this. 

Miranda sounds like Bob is happy where he is and is not in any hurry to move out - my boys were all like that - typical men!

As usual I have found something to worry about when I went to the hospital for a chat yesterday the doctor offered to swap me from crinone gel 8% to progesterone injections - she said it doesn't make much difference - I decided not too but am worried that I made a mistake.

Can you girls give an honest opinion whether you think the progesterone injections are better then the gel as I did seem to have a low luteal phase when I was trying naturally.

Thanks love Karen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Kazzie - I forgot you in my last post   sorry.  Congrats on being PUPO with a blast - sending you lots of sticky vibes     I don't much about crinone V progesterone injections - sorry, hopefully one of the other girls will be able to help.  I'm sure if the doctor thought the injections would be beneficial to you he would have insisted that you have them   

Beach - I was only going on my experience  (I went through the private system here) and I just assumed that you're always offered you the chance, where possible, to test the fetus.  I guess with the NHS it's the cost.  I didn't realise that you'd made the decision not to have any more tx - it must have been a difficult decision to make    Do you plan to foster/adopt?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Karen - I found the jabs annoying and painful, but at least they didn't give me severe IBS, which was the worst thing about Cyclogest. I think crinone is fine though - I wouldn't worry about sticking to that if it suits you.

Beach - have you actually come to a decision over no more tx?   Or are you just waiting to see how you'll feel? Oh, it's so bloody HARD on you, all this. I'm glad you had a relatively normal night with your friends. Good friends are so important and yes, you certainly find out who your real ones are at times like this.

Emma - wow, those clothes are cheap!   I always knew I wanted a waterbirth, as i'm such a waterbaby myself! But other than that I haven't a clue and don't want to second guess anything.

Steph - must have been lovely to show how paul's progressed, and yes, it does make one count one's blessings. I think you'll be rewarded this year with a baby - I can feel it will happen. Keep strong.  

I'm really sad this morning. We managed to rescue these two tiny chicks born in one of out bird boxes in the garden after we saw our cat shaking the pole it was on to dislodge them. We looked everywhere for somewhere the cat couldn't get them and 'planted' the house in a hanging basket.
But this morning the house was on the ground and the chicks gone, and Coco is lying there all contented.  

I only took a picture of their little beaks sticking out of the house yesterday... Their parents are on the fence chirruping and confused - it's horrible. I feel so responsible!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Mira -    I can imagine that you feel awful, but you did all you could.  Cats' urges are so strong and natural, you would have had to keep the chicks under armed guard to ensure the cat didn't get to them - once they've seen/smelt them, they're hell bent on getting them.  I'm sure it was quick.  

Right, gotta do a quick tidy round then think about getting my butt in gear to go to the airport.

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, ta Emma! I got up and Pete was nearly in tears over it. Don't think Coco will be getting any cuddles from dad today!

It's lovely and sunny here - at last. Think I'll do a bit of gardening. I would go to the car boot again, but it might be just too hot to schlep round.

Your friends will be knackered, won't they? You can let them sleep while you play Scramble!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Mira - So sorry about the little chickies.   My cat got my hamster the night before I went to Turkey (amazingly Hamster was ok) but was an awful feeling. You did your best really not much you can do to stop a cat.   Still very sad, but don't blame yourself.  

Emma - More visitors! I hope you charge people!! Still I guess its nice to have the company.

Steph - you are a women on a mission... you ARE going to preggers by xmas!  I have some books on using donor... do you want me to post them?  If so PM me your addy. X

KAzzie - I do not know how much progest the injections have in them compared to the gel.  BUT if I'd have had the choice I would have had the injections as just because fanny gel and hayfever don't mix!  There is something satisfying about an injection as you know its all gone in! But saying that I'm sure the gel is fine, my linin was thin and but obviosuly fattened up enough for my wee ones of snuggle in. When are you flying home.

Beach - I didn't realise this was your last go? Is that for definate or you just feeling you've had enough at the moment?  GLad you had a nice night wh your friends. 

Well I'm dreading going to work tomorrow, I really don't want to go.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't go then Laura! Call in sick... 

You'll be off soon anyway, with all that cargo. 

Gawd, what had your cat managed to do to the hamster by the time you got to him? Just frighten him? Bah - it makes you feel like such a bad mummy.

When are you going to tell people at work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Right, done a quick tidy up and just checked their flight arrival time and it's delayed by an hour    We'll take the visitors out to a local Chinese restaurant tonight, just to get them into the spirit of things.  The waiters are dead grumpy and lots of them have really long hairs growing out of moles on their faces....enough to put you off your dinner.  DH and I aren't that keen on Chinese but it's a nice thing to do for visitors.  

Laura - I charge my visitors in Chocolate tax!  I just email my requirements before they come


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Emma thats a good idea... so what goodies re arriving today?

Mirra - My cat was doing that thing where they squash something down with there hand only to let it run and squash it again!    Good job I was home and hurt a caffuffle!?

When do you think you get signed off with trpilets? about 20 weeks at the most I think? I'll see how I am at tomorrow if its too much I have dr appointment on Tue and may tel them I'm relly sick on the train and see if they will sign me off.  Feel terrible as we are so short at work but they will cope, have to put the babies first now. 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goodness knows! You need a pg ticker too I think - I can't remember how many weeks you are!

Sounds like your cat thought it was a toy!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow... far too early for a ticker... maybe after my next scan?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone - wow so much has happended since I last was on FF.  With going back to work last week and my parents have been here for a while, it has been difficult to get on.  Apologies before I start personals for missing anyone as only read back a few pages, there are so many..................... 

Laura - Just read your news, so amazing triplets that's wonderful, I agree with Mira don't go to work if you are not feeling 100%.  

Beach - Have been thinking of you, it must be so hard the waiting   I really feel for you and wish you the best in whatever course your decide in terms of tx.

Steph - Soon by July and time for another go, so pleased you can go for it again so soon.  You have such determination I know it will happen for you   

Mira - Hope Bob doesn't get too comfy in there and not want to come out.

Nicks - Beautiful photo hope you are getting some rest with your mum being around

Hi to Emma, Kazzie and anyone else I've missed.  Enjoy the sunshine guys 

Swoo x x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

laura- WOW!! Triplets, how exciting and huge congrats!! 

Miranda- How are you keeping. No signs of Bob yet then?

Nicks- Emily is such a cutie. Really adorable. 

Beach- Thinking of you. Life is so cruel. 

Kazzie- Fab news about your embie. Good luck for testday. 

Steph- What date roughly do you think you'll be flying out to Turkey? Which hotel will you be staying at?
Will try and remember to keep an eye out for you and DH on the telly.

I started taking the pill today and will fly out to Turkey on the 1st of July. Will ask if I can be on the Letrozole this time, I'm gonna start with 150iu Gonal F + 150iu Menopur.

Hi Swinny, Emma, Swoo, Bugle and anyone i have missed to mention.
Love Ophelia


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI Swoo!

Hi Ophelia - Exciting off on the road again, your going to be out there with Steph  believe?  Hoping this will be your time. Surely must be?? You so deserve it.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Haven't had chance to post all weekend but wanted to say, WOW! Laura, well done that girl    

Love, Rachel x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks rachel - see you are cycling very soon too!!  How many frosties do you have?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

laurab said:


> Thanks rachel - see you are cycling very soon too!! How many frosties do you have?


6! But only having 2 replaced!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Agh, just chuck 'em all in, Rachel!  
Well, maybe not, given your 100% rate with the last lot...

Hi Ophelia! We've missed you! The best of British/Swedish for the next tx.  

Laura - you ok? I didn't go booting in the end - did the garden instead. So, you're getting lots of scans then? Whoo!

Swoo - I'm crapping myself now! If Bob was born now he'd be considered full-term at 37 weeks.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

am sitting here with a bag of frozen sweetcorn on my foot after just dropping our 50 litre metal brabantia bin on my big toe when emptying it! You can imagine the    - it has swelled up like a fat sausage and hurts like  ('scuse my French!) My dad just offered to drive me to the hospital but figured they can't do much even if it is broken - so will take some painkillers and see how it is tomorrow - feel so stupid for doing it in the first place! 

*Ophelia* - nor sure on date exactly till we hear from the Prof. re natural IVF again or full stim - my period would be due on the 1st, I think we will probably be doing some of it in London this time instead of Istanbul for 3 weeks... I'll let you know. We will stay at the Taslik I think - how about you?

*Laura* - thanks for the offer of the books - I will PM you my address - thanks hon! 

*Mira* - so sorry about the birds - naughty  !  wow you could pop any day from now!  I really hope when the time comes that you get your water birth and everything goes like clockwork and not too much pain 

*Rachel *- good luck with your FET hon   

*Swoo* - hope you are feeling well hon  - when is your next scan?

*Kazzie* - am sure the Crinone gel will be fine  well done for being PUPO hon and I hope the  deosn't drive you batty  when do you test?

*Emma *- oooh choccy - I devoured a Caramac bar earlier - love to nibble it slowly with a cup of hot coffee and savour it melting in my mouth - yum!  Sorry to hear about your oldest "friend" being so ignorant 
*
Beachy* - glad you had a nice evening with your friends  - what did you think of "No country for old men" - any good? Sending you lots of  and wishing you all the best wahtever you decide to do next re treatment 

*Alegria* - hope the stimming is going well - when are you back for a scan?
*
Droogie* - are you still with us? hope your treatment is going well if you are reading this   

*Matchbox (Andi)* - how are you feeling hon - hope the 2ww flies for you - when do you test?

 to anyone I have missed - gonna go update the list now (anything to take my mind off my toe throbbing!) 

Steph xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Miranda- Best of Swedish/British indeed. Fingers crossed this is the one.  

Steph- I think we will stay in Taslik as well. It'll save us £400 which we can put towards the flights.
So will you fly out closer to EC then?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry hon, but just won't know till we hear from the Prof. - when we did Natural IVf we flew out around day 10, if we do full stim will be a few days before that I think.

I think the Taslik is better value for money - it would be nice to have a pool if the weather will be very hot but wouldn't want to spend £400 on it! How hot was it when you were out there July '07?

Steph xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

it was really hot in July 40 degrees and above.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

wow Laura!  fantastic news!  many congratulations! 

tell us the secret please when you get a moment!


Beach, thinking of you


----------



## trueginger (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I am just about to undergo my last cycle with my DH's sperm and my own eggs.  I just am looking for a little hope which not doubt some of you can provide.  My first cycle (aged 30) I produced 3 eggs and they all fertilised which was fantastic.  There, the story ends because although they all divided, they were ALL slow and the two that I had put back didn't come to anything.  OK, so, cycle 2 (age 31) was better, there were 12 eggs produced.  Yipee I thought!  All fertilised, again WOW! Then, all of them were slow dividers.  Two put back in again and the rest left to culture to blastocyst.  Some of them made it but they were described as 'not good' by the consultant.  As I am about to undertake my third cycle, I want to know whether anyone else has experienced this and overcome it, whether anyone else has ever had ALL eggs damaged in this way and if anyone knows why this happens (I assume poor genetics).  I would be grateful for any advice received because I am just thinking that the third time is going to be a replay of the first two cycles  
It is so nice to read about all your successes on this board and my sincere best wishes to all of you.

Trueginger


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just a quickie from me as just going out to watch Sex in the city with my Sis in law! Had pre opp today so all full steam a head for Fri got to be there for 7.30am!!!
Hope everyone well and Laura u an the triplets are doing well 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry Ladies for butting in, just wondered if anyone could offer me any reassurance.

I have just started my first go at IVF and will be doing my 4th injection tonight.  I was on 5 x vials of Menopur but after my blood test today have been told to increase to 6.  This doesn't sound like good news to me and if anything I was hoping that they would decrease it not increase it.  Am feeling very glum about it and am concerned that I'm just not responding very well.  My AMH was 11 (not sure which scale this was) which put me in the 'sub optimal' category.  Am in on Weds for my 1st scan so I guess I will know more then but am just so concerned.

Thanks.

Button xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Button!

Did they not give you a scan as well as a blood test?  Did you not see how many follicles you have?

I can't offer you much in the way of reassurance without numbers really, but it sounds like they are monitoring you, so try not to worry. Your AMH sounds fine to me! Mine was 4 on one scale and 0.69 on another...

Merse - whoo! The pre-op is done! Do you feel instantly better after the op?

Ginger - I think your question might be better answered on the multiple cyclers thread, under ICSI - they are the ones with expertise on such things. I don't know why your embryos would be slow each time. it could be just really bad luck, but the fact you've had it on both cycles may indicate a problem. Try the multis - there's not much they don't know!

Hello to the rest of you!

xxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all - just a quickie - takes me ages to catch up!!
Have a bonkers week writing reprts and having meetings!!
Opheila - good to see you back again!!
Laura - take care of those triplets - it sounds so soon when you say 20 weeks and 25 weeks!!
Steph - I did the half in England with Dr Saradogan, but the drugs came from Turkey - when they ask you to take stuff back, it goes to the portland where robina distributes it - Dr saradogan can give prescriptions - eg when I had no needles, but then you have trouble finding anywhere that stocks the right stuff and they seem to ask lots of questions!! Just check you have the right medication when you collect it!!!
Hello to everyone else - must go and do some work!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for replying Miranda.  No scan today, 1st one on Wednesday.  Guess I will just have to wait until then to see what's what.

Good luck with the very imminent looking arrival of your little one.

Button xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, 
In a way increasing the dosage is good as it means they think it's worth it and that your AFC initially indicated a decent number of follicles that could be grown further. UCH is extremely conservative as a unit, i now realise having gone arounda bit.

re the AMH, I am increasingly nervous about it as an accurate measure - it is produced by follicles and my AFC has varied from 10 to 9 to 18. So Im not so sure about it. Maybe if taken repeatedly but who wants that barrage of tests. Also, it only goes to quantity not quality tohuh Dr R tells eveyrone everyone that it's both. It does influence IVF outcome as if you have zero eggs, zero AMh you will of course have zero success. that's why it looks like it is to do with quality. it isn't actually. Chromosome egg quality (not grading even) is the absolute key to all this.

in any event, you only want [insert desired no of children] good eggs really don't you? that's all you need and your eggs at your age will be good.

keep the faith, you'll be fine. xx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Button76 --- take heart! My AMH was worse and I managed to squeeze out a baby   I am perennially on six vials.  Don't worry about it.  And keep positive!

Trueginger --- you too! Be positive!  As my consultant says, it's a numbers game.  You've just got to keep throwing the dice as a poor responder because you don't know which eggs are good or not (or which sperm).  Keep playing the game... I've read studies that show that your cumulative chance of success increases with the first 7 cycles; thereafter your chances don't increase. But for the first 7, it's incremental each time. And you're no where near that!

As for me, I've had the weirdest cycle.  As you know, I tested 14 days ago on Day 14 dpo.  Beta came back as 4 and a started to bleed that day too. Game over.  Bled quite a bit, then it stopped, then I started to have brown d/c over a few days. And then on Day 24 dpo, huge pain. Ditto Day 26.  So on Day 25, I did a HPT...and it was positive! This suggested my beta had climbed to the test's threshold (30 or 50; don't know which, but certainly higher than 4).  Fearing an ectopic, however, today I went to the clinic and had a beta (47) and a scan...feared ectopic. Anyone experienced this before? Were they able to save your tube?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh Terry, sorry to hear but very glad you had the sense to get it checked. these ectopics can be nasty if left, but of course fine if monitored. but sorry to hear - next cycle please! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - BOO!  Did that help?  I want Bob to arrive soon!!  

Merse- oh enjoy the film my sister said its great!!!  Are you excited or nervous about Fri?

Bugle - It does seem all so close... I think I'll be giving birth before you??!

Anna - Hmmm not sure what my secret is to be honest... maybe its the red wine??

Steph and Oph - Stay at the Talisk and then sneek into the Gonan for a swim!!  

Terry - I had an ectopic but it asn't caught in time and it ruptured so I lost my tube.  You really need to have a scan it may be 'just' a miscarriage but best to get it checked out.  With my Ectopic my levels were in the 10,000's so was alot higher than yours so with such a low HCG I would expect its not developed to the point where it would rupture and cause any damage.  Sorry just seen you've had a scan did they see anything?    

Hello Button and Ginger.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks so much Ladies.  I don't know what I would do without this site now.  What did people do without the internet and for that matter what did people do before IVF?  Get on with life I suppose...

DH is out tonight and I could really do with him being here.  He is Mr look on the bright side of EVERYTHING where as I am the complete opposite.

I will let you know how I get on with the scan on Weds.  I am not expecting a bumper crop but just want a few good ones.  In answer to your insert desired amount of children anna the third, just the one would do!

Terry - I hope everything is OK with you.

Button xxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, I agree. I often think - what about all the other areas of medicine that don't have support websites?  keep smiling. I told Jen she would get there this time and she ,so you see I do know!
the bottom line is - you have young eggs and you will be  fine. keep the faith as i say.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Terry - agree with others - you need a scan. My friend who had a recent MC after IVF had empty looking uterus but HCG kept rising, they kept a close eye on her but in the end decided on missed MC. She bled on and off through that time. Sorry you have to go through this  
Button - its better that you started on fairly high dose and then increased than starting off too low and abandoning the cycle. fingers crossed for you. when is your scan?   
Ginger - have you had your FSH tested? or AMH for that matter? It does sound a bit like your eggs aren't great quality but stay positive, each cycle is different  
LB - how's you and the triplets?   did you go to work?
Mirra - head engaged yet? anything happening? Exciting times  
Merse - hello chick.   for you operation.
Anna III, Swoo, Bugle, Mrs O  - hello you 
Emma - I read the Baby whisperer and Gina Ford - what I would say is there is no point if your other half isn't reading it too as he will do the complete opposite and also they don't all fit in to these routines!   I have been told by all the midwives to demand feed initially and they will find their own routine. I think mum knows best means you can't go wrong! Its hardthough!  
where's Rooz and those pics You can lead a horse to water ............. 
Swins - when is the blood test?  
Kazz - how's the 2WW?   
Steph - how;s the broken toe?   sounds like it will be nice in Turkey - hopefully come back with suntan and baby!   
Love to everyone
Nicks xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I went to work Nicks - told my boss today!  

Button just noticed your a 76 girl too... wonderful year... lots of lady birds!!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nicki W - Congratulations on your beautiful little one!  Scan is on Wednesday so I will know what is happening then at least  Wish I could go in tomorrow!  Never thought I would crave the dildo cam!

Thanks Anna the third - you are very encouraging.  You have helped to restore my Positive thoughts!

Laurab - 1976 indeed!  A very hot summer so I was told although can't say I remember.  Will have to change my profile soon, 32 in a few weeks  

Have just had a very strange dinner of cheesy omelette and baked beans.  Couldn't face the green stuff in the fridge so just went for protein!

Off to water my plants then to spend the rest if the night wading through bottle after bottle of Menopur...

Thanks all.

Button xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Menopur is a bit of a faff but it is good stuff. Ha your older than me!!!!    I'm not 32 til November.

I think I need to sleep. 

Good night girls.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Just about to hop into my bath, so won't be long.

Argh! Don't make him come yet Laura! Eek! Getting quite scared of the whole thing now... How did your boss react?

Steph - your poor toe! Did you have an X-ray in the end?

Button - yep - lots of mixing with 6 vials! Hopefully it'll all be worth it and you'll have multitudes of eggs.

Nicks - I felt a few twinges today, like AF pain ad hip pain, so I think he's wriggling around trying to engage. Help!

Terry - what a nightmare. You must get checked out to see what's happened.  

Bugle - good luck with all those reports!

Anna III - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got a lovely boss, he was great although he did say the f word when i told him it was triplets, said to take whatever time of I needed etc.

Try not to get scared M, it will all be over with in a day and then you will have a little BOB!  

Right I'm really off to bed this time... I've had my bath!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! I bet he did! I said the very same word when I heard, too!  

That, and shaking my head and laughing like a drain. I went a bit hysterical when I heard your news! Needed slapping really.

I'm all scrubbed now! Going to flop in bed and read.

Night!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

my toe is a lot better today - I think maybe I cracked it, not broke it - as if it were broken it would prob still be agony - still very sore but the swelling has gone down quite a lot.

*Terry* - I'm so sorry to hear you may have an ectopic going on  - really hope you get looked after well and that your tube will be OK   

*Ginger* - I agree with Mira - you would be best asking the girls on the Multiple Cycles thread for advice:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141716.0

they're lovely and really do know their stuff - I'm pretty sure there are tests (FISH test?) which can be done on sperm to check fragmentation etc - haven't had them done myself but know some of the girls there have and could give you advice. The reason I mention these tests is far as I know it can be (but not always) a sperm issue if the eggs fertilise OK but have problems growing - as the female genes control growth for the first 2/3 days then the male genes are supposed to kick in. There are obviously things you can do to improve sperm (and apologies if you are laready doing all this!) - vitamins including Pycnogenol etc, improved diet (lots of fruit and veg), no smoking, cut right down on drinking etc - there's lots of good advice elsewhere on the site. What did your consultants say on your last follow-up - were they able to give you any reasons why the embryos grew so slowly/were "not good" even when some got to blastocyst? Also wondering if maybe you would get better embryos if they were ICSI'd, as you have male factor problems and the embryologist then picks the best looking sperm to fertilise the egg. Good luck hon and I really hope that on your next cycle you have a different story.   

*Merse* - hope you enjoyed SATC - glad you got your pre-op out of the way  good luck for Friday, I hope it all goes well   

*Bugle* - thanks for the advice!  hope you are well  ticker time for you soon I hope!

*Anna III* - hi hon 

*
Mira* - don't be scared - you'll be fine!  Have you got everything readyish now?

*Nicks* - I wish I could get a suntan but I have skin like milk and never had one in my life (even when I backpacked through Asia for 5 months!) I will be slipping, slopping and slapping, as the Aussies say! Would be happy to come back avec baby minus the tan! 

*Laura* - glad your boss was supportive even though he was shocked 
*
Button *- welcome to the PR thread - I agree with the others - at your age the quality of your eggs should be great - and quality is soooo much more important than quantity in this IVF game - I hope the scan on Wednesday shows good news and that you get a good clutch of tip-top eggs - stay positive!   

1976 - it *WAS* blinking hot that summer  - I remember getting really, really, sunburnt at a school sports day, when I was about 6, and spending the next week covered in calamine lotion - this was before the days of putting SPF lotion on kids! 

God I feel old! 

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

P.S. Romina emailed to tell me the Prof. is in a meeting all week but she will try to get answers to my questions very soon - so still waiting to find out what we will be doing in July.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Just a quickie from me as still have the visitors - they came up trumps with the chocolate though - brought lots of tasty Cadburys with them  

Steph - Glad toe is feeling better    Hope you get your protocol soon.

Button - I had my first go of IVF (short protocol) at UCH when I lived in the UK.  I had/have an AMH of 8 and was on 5 vials of menopur initially.  My scan on day 4 of stimms showed virtually no activity so my dose was increased to 6 vials.  A scan 2 days later showed very little improvement and I was given the donor egg speech.  Another scan 2 days later suddenly showed that I had 6 follies on one side (none on the other).  I then went on to get 6 eggs at EC - amazingly all fertilised and I had 2 blasts transferred.  It didn't work for me that time, but by not over cooking my ovaries I got 6 mature eggs.  Hang on in there - sending you lots of    for your scan on Wednesday   

Terry -    Sorry to hear you're having to go through this.  I hope a scan can shed some light   

Nicks - Thanks for the tip re DH and the books.

Beach -  

Merse - Glad pre-op went OK  

Mira - Ooo, full term now  

Hello to everyone else.  Got a scan later today - god, I hate waiting for them.  Been feeling sick the past couple of days - hope it's nothing to worry about   

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, a scan Emma! the best of luck for that - they are always scary, but magical too. It's been four months since my last... I so wish they'd scan again at this stage, to see what he's doing in there - it all seems so inexact when the midwives are feeling round for bits of baby.

Steph - everything sems frighteningly ready... apart from me! I vaguely remember '76 too - you're not old!

Glad to hear your toe is a bit better - it's so central to walking! You forget you have toes till you hurt them.

It's soooo hot here today - and I've just run out of deodorant! Bah. I'll have to do what I did yesterday and wear my swim shorts into the river.

I taught Bryony to swim yesterday! She's a bit heavy to swim, but if I grab her harness she can paddle out to the ball with a bit of help.
Chloe, the jack russell, loves swimming - her little tail revolves like a propeller!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Terry - I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. I have had two ectopics naturally. The first time they managed to save my tube but then the second time (it was the same tube twice) I had to have my tube removed. I really hope that they can operate quickly and hopefully save your tube. Have they given you any indication as to when you'll be going in? I now what you're going through so I am sending you a big  and I am  that it will be ok. Take care of yourself, don't do anything strenuous as you need to rest and take it easy. Keep us posted. There is a brilliant website called Ectopic.org where you'll get loads of info from. That really helped me each time when I was going through it.

http://www.ectopic.org.uk/

Nicks - Hiya. It's Saturday for the dreaded test. Trying to stay calm but I really want to get going again now, it's been six bl**dy months!!

Emma - Good luck with the scan sweetie and enjoy those chocclies xx

Mirra - Where are you off swimming??

Laura - Morning Dolly, hope you slept well last night. I know that you are going to be in the right 50%. You've been through so much to get here.

Hi to the rest of the gang. Thanks everyone for adding me to your ******** friends

Love Sarah xxx

/links


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Terry I am sorry about the feared ectopic I hope that you can fnd out what is definately happening soon.

Steph sorry about your poor toe toe as I call em to my boys. ouch that sounded like it hurt - good luck for you forthcoming cycle in July - you too Orphelia good that you are going together - hope you get news soon Steph on what protocol you are on.

Laura I remember the drought ( as it was called then ) of 1976 as being an oldie I was eight at least then I remember sitting on my mums back door step trying to lie down on the cold tiles in the bit that was shaded by the door to try and cool down it was unbelieavably hot!

I do know that you can begin your maternity leave early if you have anything that warrants it by the baby or babies in your case.
Or you can simply be signed off sick and then you automatically start you maternity leave I think it's at 34 weeks pregnant. Maternity Alliance will know the answer to all this.

Miranda not long to go now - I bet it was unbelieably hot for you yesterday - I got back from Turkey expecting it to be cooler and hence some relief but no yesterday was muc hotter as they had some rain the last coupla days in Instanbul

Hi everyone else -

Can anyone tell me why Oestrogen patches are sometimes used in the 2WW? I  have found out that the climara forte are oestrogen patches which I was taking at the same time as crinone gel, however I did swop to the progesterone injections in the end so on 100mg daily ouch my botty hurts but my own fault! - the patches are causing hot flushes and night sweats so hoping to be able to stop them earlier now on the progesterone injection - also does the progesterone, the patches or clexane make you feel sick? it would be nice to know however why oestrogen is sometimes given if anyone knows.

also what is the earliest you can have a Beta HCG after transfer which was late eveining last Friday 6th June  - mine is supposed to be next wednesday 18th June but I won't get the result unil the Thursday and then I am at work so wondering if it would be ok to have it on the Tuesday instead as I really want to be at home for the result.

I am not sure how early you might yield a pos HPT but too be honest I am far too scared to do one as if I get a negative I want to know it's accurate and have no false hope that a neg HPT still gives you.

Thanks for any help love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The earliest you could get a positive on an HPT is about 10 days after egg collection, Karen. But the nearer you get to 14 days past egg collection the more accurate the result will be. The Jinemed give you a test date 15 days past EC.

Forget the transfer date - it's the point of fertilisation that counts for testing.

I love it being hot! Makes me feel much more relaxed and positive!

I was on oestrogen tablets, to keep my lining nice and thick for the embryos to bed down in. The letrazole had made my lining thin, you see. Laura was on them too.

So what date was EC? If you're testing early make sure you get first morning urine and use a decent test - First response or Clearblue. I bought cheap tests meant to be even more sensitive (10iu) from eBay, but they didn't show a positive till ages after the First Response, which is sensitive to 25iu.

Sarah  hi! 

We were going to go to the beach, but I don't know if we wll. We're going to go to the cafe in the village for lunch then see about the rest of our day.

Thank God for getting going again! Six months must seem like an age. Good luck for the test!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Hope everyone is doing well.  Work has been a bit manic.

Laura - were they ok at work?  Kate hasn't told her work yet - she works from home so they haven't had the chance to notice the lunchtime naps. 

Miranda - not long now!! 

Terry - really really sorry you are going through this; I know very little about ectopics but I hope it all works out ok. 

Swinny - good luck for the test.    

Steph - sorry about your tootsie! Hope it recovers soon. 

Kazzie - congrats on being PUPO!   

Buttons - good luck with the scan and, as everyone else keeps saying, it is quality that counts and your age is on your side in terms of that!    

Emma - good luck with your scan too.   Glad the visitors bought enough chocolate!

Nicks - glad you still have time to drop by.  Hope little Emily Alice is doing well!  

Anna III - hi there 

Love to everyone else.

Kate says she is feeling slightly less exhausted now and the sickness has cleared up.  The 12 week milestone is on Monday and her nuchal scan is next Friday (20th).  She says she thinks she can see the beginnings of a bump.  Not sure about this - seems a bit early to me...


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to say thanks for all your support, it really does mean a lot.  I am still a bit apprehensive today but this time tomorrow at least I will know what is going on.  My new mantra is quality not quantity!

Only a quickie as I am at work but I will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Button xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck Button!

Mirra  - how fab to have a beach near by!  

Sarah - Thanks for the texts. XX

LilJen - I felt I should my boss as I will be ahving quite a few apointment over the next few weeks, he's lovey anyway.  ALso I've been a bit crap at work (feeling really dozey!) so fell better now he knows I have an excuse.  I think I can see a bump too and only 7 weeks!!!! 

Terry - Hows things? 

Beach -   

Emma - Oh scan.. how exciting, I only had one 5 days ago and already I'm desperate to have another! Fortnightly is still not often enough!

Well had my Gp appointment today.. what an odd GP!!  I think he was bordering hysteria!  He kept asking if I was sure I was pregnant?! He wouldn't refer me to the hospital I wanted to go to.. so I'm referred to the local one.   Which if they are ok will of course be less stressful than going up London but after my ectopic experience there..    He gave me some eye drops for my hayfever.  HAd terrble back ache all day, sure I was going to miscarry so I came home early... time for a snooze.

Oh has anyone got that info on DHEA so I can email it to a mate?

X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Merse - Glad pre-op went well. Thinking about you  

Steph & Ophelia - Good luck at the Jinemed you two. I am seriously thinking about it now too. If my FSH is still pants this month, might re-think and go to Istanbul in September?

Beach - I have just read back through the posts. Are you going to adopt?  

Little Jen -  

Mirra - Did you get to the beach??

Laura - Hope you're taking it easy mrs xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here you go Laura!

1: J Assist Reprod Genet. 2007 Dec 11 
Update on the use of dehydroepiandrosterone supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
Barad D, Brill H, Gleicher N.
Department of Epidemiology and Social Medicine, Albert Einstein College of Medicine, Bronx, NY, USA.
OBJECTIVE: We assessed the role of DHEA supplementation on pregnancy rates in women with diminished ovarian function. 
DESIGN: This is a case control study of 190 women with diminished ovarian function. The study group includes 89 patients who used supplementation with 75 mg daily of oral, micronized DHEA for up to 4 months prior to entry into in vitro fertilization (IVF). 
The control group is composed of 101 couples who received infertility treatment, but did not use DHEA. The primary outcome was clinical pregnancy after the patient's initial visit. 
We developed a Cox proportional hazards model to compare the proportional hazards of pregnancy among women using DHEA with the controls group. 
RESULTS: Cumulative clinical pregnancy rates were significantly higher in the study group (25 pregnancies; 28.4% vs. 11 pregnancies; 11.9%; relative hazard of pregnancy in study group (HR 3.8; 95% CI 1.2-11.8; p < 0.05). 
CONCLUSIONS: DHEA treatment resulted in significantly higher cumulative pregnancy rates. These data support a beneficial effect of DHEA supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
PMID: 18071895 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

What a weird GP! Presumably you'd explained you had already seen three heartbeats in there... I do wonder about GPs sometimes.

Sarah - no, I didn't get out to the beach - pete's arm is still really sore from his cortisone jab. Maybe tomorrow. We have loads of beaches within about half an hour - one of the good things about living in Dorset! But when we lived a few metres away from Weymouth beach we hardly went. Too many lobster-red grockles.
Durdle Door is lovely - might go there tomorrow! Or Burton Bradstock.

Are your camping plans on hold with the triple news, Laura?

LilJen - are you on the stim drugs yet? I'm getting confused as to when you start!

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks M, when is the camping? I really don't know how big I'll be how quickly!  I've got the most awful back ache, had it since last night. Its not AF type its erally low down almost my bum... is that normal??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like everything's stretching and softening to me!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - AF appeared this morning so I have my day 2 scan/bloods tomorrow and, assuming all is well, I start stims then.  I am going to be on puregon and orgalutran.  Relieved to be starting but a bit anxious.  Worried about fluffing the injections etc.  Plus I hate going to the clinic - all very depressing.  Finally, I don't really like or trust fertility doctors!  I need to focus more on the nice doctor she found but my sister's misery at Christmas is still etched on my brain - at her first consultation they basically wrote her off.  Thank god she found another doctor, who told her that her chances were low (fair enough) but not zero - made all the difference.  However, given that a fertility specialist told my now-pregnant sister she had no chance of pregnancy doesn't inspire confidence in the profession....

Sorry - feeling a bit low and am on rant...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Don't fel sad!!  Have you been d/reging?  Thats makes you feel moody.  Its odd going through all this and not even tryong to get preg, not sure if it makes it easier or harder! Its like your starting something know but have to wait years for the results!!  Have youthough about what you sould do if you just get preg naturally adn don't need the eggs?  Would you donate them?  This is EXCITING!!  Injections are fun!? You know I had three a day through treatent and still injecting now... I think I'll miss injecting myself wheni finish!

Mir - Id this is my sofening up ready for birth I think I will fall to bits ina few months... already feel like my legs may drop off.. thats what it feels like like things are coming unattached.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and talking of dr's the GP this morning said he had only ever met one other person preg with triplets and she fell naturally and was not very happy as she already had 13 children!!!! Can you imagine!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG - how fertile was she?  

I kept my pelvis in shape with lots of walking - I really felt it if I didn't walk very much. everything sort of ached down there, and I got cramps in my legs if I didn't walk a good distance.

LilJen - laura's right - the hormones will be making you feel murdrous!
Don't worry about anyone being useless - you've done enough research to know if they're buggering it up.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all

Just on quick so sorry no personals, just wanted to say hi to everyone.  Will try and catch up on missed pages over the next couple of days.  

Had my midwife appointment today which went well and got my 8 week scan on Thursday, can't wait!!!!  

Wishing everyone love and luck 

Swoo x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good evening, just a quickie hello from me as got a very bad cough so feel like c**p and off to bed shortly. Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Not actually been down regging so the obnoxious rant is sadly my real personality...

Orgalutran is supposed to sort of combine the long and short protocol I think juding by this link (which is an external source, fertility friends not responsible for content etc. etc. etc.) but I don't know much about the different drugs so not sure how it all works.

http://www.canberrafertilitycentre.com/images/pdfs/W_CFC_CETROTIDE_ORGAN.pdf

I have invested in some of those stick on heat pad things so I can keep my ovaries warm at work and encourage follies to grow! Is it ok to stick one on the abdomen generally or should I target and stick one on each ovary?

If I don't need the eggs or if I die or something then I will donate them for use by a couple who need them or for scientific use.

13 children and then triplets. OMG!

My grandmother had triplets back in 1948 but she only had one child already (my mum). Don't think Mum liked being the non-novelty singleton - she has already said she is pleased Kate doesn't have a child already with twins on the way!!!

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've started blleding.    Only a little but with the back pain all day too I'm worried.  Teying to tell myself its just the bit of blood they spotted in the womb at my scan but I'm scared its the start of the end.  

Think I am going to go to bed.

Night all.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura -   - remember they saw a pool of blood and TOLD you it would probably cause some bleeding so this is not unexpected.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Laura!     Stay positive hon, as you've said, they did tell you to expect some bleeding so fingers crossed it is absolutely nothing to worry about.  Take care of yourself and rest up, but if it continues, you could always go and get it checked out, just to be sure (but not with your GP who sounds too stupid for words!) Is there an early pregnancy unit at your local hossie?

Take care hon! 
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, they saw that pool of blood, and don't forget you also have a fourth sac which could also cause some bleeding - try, try, try not to worry.  

It's pretty normal to have some bleeding with multiples, ok? 

Evening Beach and Nix!

LilJen - period hormones dear, that's what's causing your grump!


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all. Just home from work and it's late and I'm exhausted so a short one...

I went to the clinic yesterday and the nurse wanted to send me home with just a blood test.  I asked to be scanned and she said "everyone's triple booked." Hello!! We're talking potential ectopic here.  I was a bit pushy, but why should you have to be I love my clinic and my consultant, but sometimes the nurses aren't always well trained in procedures.  I did get scanned, they did see something small, but when the consultant saw the photos afterward, she wasn't so sure. I was told to come back in 48 hr for repeat bloods. I must admit that the idea of a rupture didn't appeal and I carted myself off to a private early pregnancy ultrasound clinic on Harley St to be scanned by a specialist ob/gyn who makes a living waving the magic wand inside women like me.  This one had the personality of a paper bag, was aggressive with me for coming without telling or asking my doctor, and in the end gave me a report which didn't accurately reflect the history I'd given her/told her.  And all this for £300.  I nearly died. Anyhow, she saw something very small which she thought was an ectopic but because of my relatively low (45 approx) beta yesterday, she was hopeful it would resolve itself.  More bloods were taken and my beta today was approx 30...so looks like it may miscarry itself. Hallelujah.

So my conclusion out of this episode:
1.  My tube will likely be ok
2.  Some clinics --- even with great consultants and a nice feel --- sometimes screw up on protocols (like possible ectopics should be scanned no matter how busy they are)
3.  Going private doesn't guarantee a personality or bedside manner even for £300.  Why couldn't she understand that I wanted a second opinion? It's my body and therefore my right.  Oh, and my money.

That's it for tonight, Ladies. I'm exhausted.  I hope you are all well and preparing for a successful cycle or enjoying the results of one


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

sorry but this will be a quickie as I fell asleep on the sofa and must get to bed as have dentist in morning (oh joy!) -

*Terry* - so sorry that you are having to go through this hon  and that the attention you have had for it so far has been so shabby, even when you've paid for it - its so bloody unfair.  Sending you huge  and I really do hope that it does resolve itself without your tube being badly affected 

*Laura* - I know its really hard but try not to worry about the bleed - like the others said they did warn warn you it was there/would likely happen. Hope it has stopped and that the backache has worn off by the time you read this 

*Beach* - get well soon 

*Swoo* - good luck for scan on Thursday   

*LittleJen* - good luck with scan/starting stims tomorrow   

*Kazzie* - glad you are home safe  - sorry I don't know much about oestrogen patches as never had to have them. Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you with a great result at the end of it!   

*Button* - good luck for tomorrow - hope you have some lovely follies   

 to anyone I've missed - night night! 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Terry - that sounds so awful and stressful, and after you made all that effort to try and ensure getting a little respect, too.  

Why do they not understand how dangerous an ectopic can be? I don't get it! and it sounds as if you were right to worry - thank God it seems to be resolving itself.

Beach - are you feeling better this morning? I keep thinking of you and wondering how you're geting on. Just going to Scramble with you now!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MOrning.

Well no more bleeding at the moment but Istill got lots of cramps so not going to work... still have to call my boss... but the words vaginal bleeding seem so hard to say to him!!  He has a meeting every Wed at 9.30 so think I will call then and leave a message on his voice mail!  

Called the EPU and spoke to the sister, they won't see me as its just spotting, if it gets worse they will see me.  I know I'm prob being paranoid.  Me and Tim had a row as he said I'm always so pessimistic.    Which is true but what does he excect me dancing about because I'm in pain and bleedng??   Also called a local private hospital who can book me in for a reassurance scan on Saturday?  Thats £100.

Terry - What a con!  I went in with my Ect after it had ruptured and was doubled up in pain and they still took 5 days to scan me even though I was an inpatient! And then they discharged me only to call me a week later to say they'd discharged the wrong laura and could I go back to have my insides removed!   £300 for a scan.... god we are so held over a barrell in this game, ripped off at every corner!    Anyway Terry I'm glad your level's are dropping (if you know what I mean) and this will be over soon. Are you ttc naturally too?  If so maybe ask for a HSG to check your tube and give it a flush out.  

Button - Good Luck today  

Mirra - Any action happening today you think?

Steph - Have fun at the dentist!

LJ - Hows you and your hormones this morning?

Beach, Merse, Swoo, Nicks, Nix -


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign Mir and Laura- nothing happened yet so keeping busy planting plants whilst weather is nice.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Beach.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Will be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them !

Thanks

Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=143416.0

N x


----------

